# KS LEV 125mm. Am I the first to have?



## tsmithr1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I purchased the KS LEV 125mm at Sea Otter Classic yesterday from the guys at KS. I installed it this morning and so far I like it. The build quality feels solid and like that there is no cable that moves around. I had a crankbrothers Joplin with remote before, so the upgrade was increased.

Mounted on my 2010 S-Works Enduro.










Here is a quick video.

KS LEV Video | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## On3_kn0WN (Mar 18, 2012)

very nice, Lever looks slick too.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

nice!


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

That looks like a nice post. Did you pay $400? That's a tough price to swallow.
Kindshock Lev Seatpost 125mm > Components > Saddles and Seatposts > Seatposts | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## tsmithr1 (Apr 5, 2010)

dump said:


> That looks like a nice post. Did you pay $400? That's a tough price to swallow.
> Kindshock Lev Seatpost 125mm > Components > Saddles and Seatposts > Seatposts | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


I paid 395. Bright side is, I didnt have to pay tax or shipping.


----------



## birdman829 (Feb 15, 2011)

Pffff. For 400 bucks they can keep it.


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 6, 2010)

Have you checked out the CB Kronolog? I'm in the market for a dropper, and it is between the two. KS seems to have a nicer lever.

Did the KS reps mention when the Lev is hitting the stores?


----------



## tsmithr1 (Apr 5, 2010)

stevehollx said:


> Have you checked out the CB Kronolog? I'm in the market for a dropper, and it is between the two. KS seems to have a nicer lever.
> 
> Did the KS reps mention when the Lev is hitting the stores?


I asked when I could pick one up and he said right now and handed me one. Sorry he didn't say when at the stores. The kronolog is cool and all but I didn't like the lever and I wanted to try a different company since I had a Joplin.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Did you weighted it before mounting?


----------



## h2ored (Oct 3, 2008)

FabianSeelye said:


> I'm in the market for a dropper


Me too. Also deciding between kronolog and this.

Do you mind telling a bit more about how it performs? Plays? Solid feel? Actuation feel?


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

And weight please


----------



## tsmithr1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't have a scale to weigh the post guys. I'm sorry. I know its lighter than my old joplin 4. First impressions on the post: there is zero play anywhere in the different heights where you put the seat. The button feels solid and springs back up after you press it. The odi clamp design is great. Cleaned up some handlebar real estate. Cutting the hose and cable and install was cake. Took my time to make sure it was the right length. I like how the cable hookup to the seatpost is at the base compared to the kronolog. I feel the ks is a cleaner setup. I left the psi alone because I think it's fast enough for me and it won't slam me in the balls like the Fox. Btw. I played with the fox post and I didn't like it at all. I don't know if I didn't know how to use their remote but I only could get it in three positions. Top, mid, bottom. Nothing in between. Plus I didn't like the 80s gear shift style remote.


----------



## AFI (Mar 6, 2009)

Good to hear. I ordered the 150 mm Lev from BikeBling, still hasn't shipped though. Hoping to get it before the Fruita trip in a couple weeks...


----------



## Kwisatz (Oct 9, 2009)

The Fox only has 3 positions.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

I have(almost) every dropper post available, including a Reverb Stealth(not pictured), but haven't ridden the LEV yet.

Does anyone know how to rotate the cable attachment point on the LEV? I backed out the 2 set screws, but I don't think that's the answer. I think the key might be the knurled collar above the attachment box, but I'm not sure.


----------



## ECNiz (Feb 25, 2010)

Dusty Bottoms said:


> I have(almost) every dropper post available, including a Reverb Stealth(not pictured), but haven't ridden the LEV yet.
> 
> Does anyone know how to rotate the cable attachment point on the LEV? I backed out the 2 set screws, but I don't think that's the answer. I think the key might be the knurled collar above the attachment box, but I'm not sure.


I was taking to one of the guys at the KS booth. He told me that the cable attachment point does not move. You rotate the base of the post to where you want the cable. The seat clamp on top is supposed to come off and rotate to indexed points.

I was ready to buy a 150mm post, but was told they wouldn't be out until July =(


----------



## tsmithr1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah you rotate the top seat clamps. Not the base


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

tsmithr1 said:


> Yeah you rotate the top seat clamps. Not the base


Ah ha! Got it. Thanks.


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

ECNiz said:


> I was ready to buy a 150mm post, but was told they wouldn't be out until July =(


Speaking of 150mm post any other manufacturers doing or about to put out a 150 or longer adjustable post. I'm finding the 125mm offerings a little short .

I've heard about "The Rase Black Mamba" but not sure how good it is & whether I want to sit above something called a Black Mamba......


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Dusty Bottoms said:


> I have(almost) every dropper post available, including a Reverb Stealth(not pictured), but haven't ridden the LEV yet.
> 
> Does anyone know how to rotate the cable attachment point on the LEV? I backed out the 2 set screws, but I don't think that's the answer. I think the key might be the knurled collar above the attachment box, but I'm not sure.


as you also have the LEV, can you weight it, please?


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

REALLY? Some of you need to go over to the weight geeks forum me thinks. FWIW, KS has already stated that the Lev will be about a 100 grams lighter than their 950 so do the math.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes but it's usual that manufacturers lies about the weight
I already have a reverb and the only reasons to buy the KS lev would be saving 100g and cable insertion

You are lucky to have the LEV available because the Sea Otter

Thanks anyway


----------



## UNKLE RIKO (Apr 12, 2012)

Not familiar with the KS posts but have been checking this one out. How many positions does the Lev have?


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

UNKLE RIKO said:


> Not familiar with the KS posts but have been checking this one out. How many positions does the Lev have?


Infinite


----------



## SpartanDano (Oct 13, 2005)

Can you measure the height between the top of the seatpost clamp and where the inner post starts? I'm trying to decide between this and the Kronolog, the 2.5 inches that the Kronlog requires only leaves me 3.5 inches of adjustability due to my height. Hoping the Lev can insert into the frame farther.


----------



## kaydub (Mar 16, 2011)

I would love to get one... But having spent $230 on i950 the $400+ price tag is to much. KS lower the price!!!


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

For that kind of cash, you shouldn't be posting here, you should be riding the hell out of it.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Finally I found the real weight of the KS LEV in a review, 530g in 30.9 and 580g in 31.6, with remote and cable included
Very far away of the 460g anounced
And even 20g more than the reverb
So now I know I will stay with my RS reverb
thanks anyway


----------



## crocus (Apr 13, 2010)

Since I have never posted here I can't post link in first 10 messages. I found picture of LEV on the scale. Just google images for this "Kind Shock LEV 2012 - Teleskopstütze weitergedacht". Post only is 484g and with cable and lever is 572g


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

STS said:


> Finally I found the real weight of the KS LEV in a review, 530g in 30.9 and 580g in 31.6, with remote and cable included
> Very far away of the 460g anounced
> And even 20g more than the reverb
> So now I know I will stay with my RS reverb
> thanks anyway


Which is... about 100 grams lighter than their 900 series models. So you were thinking of switching because of some weight savings? Me thinks some peeps have more money than brains. I'll stick with what works regardless of weight.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## randan (May 18, 2005)

crocus said:


> Since I have never posted here I can't post link in first 10 messages. I found picture of LEV on the scale. Just google images for this "Kind Shock LEV 2012 - Teleskopstütze weitergedacht". Post only is 484g and with cable and lever is 572g


Here you go:

30.9 / 125 mm 
MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Kind Shock LEV 2012 - Teleskopstütze weitergedacht

I wish that post would be completely black!


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

You know, I think the LEV was the first dropper seatpost to win a World Cup event... Brian Lopes Wins Inaugural World Cup XC Eliminator

I don't think Minnar ran one in South Africa...


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Gman086 said:


> Which is... about 100 grams lighter than their 900 series models. So you were thinking of switching because of some weight savings? Me thinks some peeps have more money than brains. I'll stick with what works regardless of weight.
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


Well, you have demostrated not only poor respect, but your brain is also not enough to make more than one search on google.
Of course I saw the "100g lighter..." article, but also some with 450-475g claimed weight:
KS Lev Remote Adjustable Seatpost - First Look - BikeRadar

That's the reason I only trust in real weights by users, and I asked here


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

wrong forum; need to go here: http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

mattsavage said:


> You know, I think the LEV was the first dropper seatpost to win a World Cup event... Brian Lopes Wins Inaugural World Cup XC Eliminator
> 
> I don't think Minnar ran one in South Africa...


The LEV seatpost didn't win the race. Lopes did. I bet he would have still won if his seat post was a broom handle.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

the-one1 said:


> The LEV seatpost didn't win the race. Lopes did. I bet he would have still won if his seat post was a broom handle.


Yeah and he still would have won if his wheels were double walled steel touring rims, and his stem was a Softride, and if his frame was bamboo, and his tires were made of licorice...

Every component manufacturer revels when a rider wins a race using their product, from the chain to the fork, to the flipping seatpost. So, when a product we're passionate about (that the rest of the racing community thinks is a joke) aids in a win, then its kind of a big deal. Especially when it's on the bike of one of the greatest racers of all time who could probably win "if his seat post was a broom handle" (yet he still chose to run it).


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

info
First Look: The KS LEV Seatpost - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

mattsavage said:


> You know, I think the LEV was the first dropper seatpost to win a World Cup event... Brian Lopes Wins Inaugural World Cup XC Eliminator
> I don't think Minnar ran one in South Africa...


Gwinn won 2011 WC DH#1 with a Reverb. While "first WC win" didn't make news it was widely noted that many racers chose them for the long pedal section.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

Lelandjt said:


> Gwinn won 2011 WC DH#1 with a Reverb. While "first WC win" didn't make news it was widely noted that many racers chose them for the long pedal section.


Oh, he was running one then... I see that in a photo now, I stand corrected. Crazy. I wouldn't have thought that considering his Shimano/Fox sponsorship. I knew some sram guys were running the Reverbs last year, but I never bothered to check his setup since the Fox model wasn't ready last year.

Oh well, Gwin could've won that with a broomstick for a seatpost...


----------



## Simon (Nov 16, 2004)

How long of the lower part? Can it be cut?? I'm using i950, but the seat is too high as the seat tube of my frame is curve....


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

Simon said:


> How long of the lower part? Can it be cut?? I'm using i950, but the seat is too high as the seat tube of my frame is curve....


No, it can't be cut. But they make 3 lengths. Find out what length of regular seatpost you run at max height and order the one closest to that length, but not shorter.

The instructions are on the website if you need a guide.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

STS said:


> Well, you have demostrated not only poor respect, but your brain is also not enough to make more than one search on google.
> Of course I saw the "100g lighter..." article, but also some with 450-475g claimed weight:
> KS Lev Remote Adjustable Seatpost - First Look - BikeRadar
> 
> That's the reason I only trust in real weights by users, and I asked here


their claimed weight for the post was 475g. the post itself weighs 484g. seems pretty damn accurate to me. not to mention that they stated the remote would be 20g and since they can't guess what length and therefore what weight the cable would be for each bike, they left it at that.

my reverb just **** the bed so now i am looking into other options. this seems to be the most appealing so far. a working post that weighs 20g more is much more useful than a non-working post of any weight.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

The Kronolog is interesting as well - I really like the idea of the cable not moving.

That being said, I really want the LEV to be available in Canada ASAP. I really want one on my new bike.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

006_007 said:


> The Kronolog is interesting as well - I really like the idea of the cable not moving.
> 
> That being said, I really want the LEV to be available in Canada ASAP. I really want one on my new bike.


the initial pinkbike review steers me away from it. at least from the first batch.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

saturnine said:


> the initial pinkbike review steers me away from it. at least from the first batch.


I know, but I am always brave - I was had one of the first ks i950 and it has been perfect for almost 2 years. Only issue I have with it is the cable moves


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

crank brothers is an altogether different story.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

saturnine said:


> crank brothers is an altogether different story.


Ok wise one, do I get the 5" or 6" LEV ?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

006_007 said:


> Ok wise one, do I get the 5" or 6" LEV ?


if you want the most AM dropper post, i suppose the 6" version will have to do until they come out with the 180mm version with a 40mm stanchion.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

saturnine said:


> ...180mm version with a 40mm stanchion.


Watch out, say that too much and we'll end up with a new 45mm seatpost 'standard'.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

cerebroside said:


> Watch out, say that too much and we'll end up with a new 45mm seatpost 'standard'.


yabbut it wont slip.


----------



## JMW503 (Jan 20, 2012)

006_007 said:


> The Kronolog is interesting as well - I really like the idea of the cable not moving.
> 
> That being said, I really want the LEV to be available in Canada ASAP. I really want one on my new bike.


The reviews of Kronolog to date are not so good - same issues, different reviewers. Seem QA at CB is still a bit lacking.

CrankBrothers Kronolog Dropper Seatpost - BikeRadar

Crankbrothers Kronolog Telescoping Seat Post - Tested - Pinkbike.com


----------



## JMW503 (Jan 20, 2012)

STS said:


> Well, you have demostrated not only poor respect, but your brain is also not enough to make more than one search on google.
> Of course I saw the "100g lighter..." article, but also some with 450-475g claimed weight:
> KS Lev Remote Adjustable Seatpost - First Look - BikeRadar
> 
> That's the reason I only trust in real weights by users, and I asked here


KS on claimed 475 for the post, which is significantly lighter than the 950. They also posted the weight for post, cable, and lever on their site - 510g to 580g. LEV - KS | Get Down and Dirty


----------



## kongkers (Jul 11, 2010)

Well i just installed my KS LEV. Mine is the 385 length with 125mm. The post itself weighed 484g. The remove and standard cable was about 80g

Feels much smoother than my Reverb.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Where are you guys getting your Lev's?


----------



## hrdude (Feb 17, 2006)

How are the Lev's doing after some use? Anyone know who has these available now?


----------



## kongkers (Jul 11, 2010)

hrdude said:


> How are the Lev's doing after some use? Anyone know who has these available now?


Got a ride in on Saturday on mine. Was a bit muddy but the post so far has performed brillantly. Absolutely no movement or slop compared to my Reverb (although in use it was never detectable)

Another bonus for me is that the post requires less effort to push down. I would always have to sit on the tip of my saddle with the Reverb to be able to push it down (mind you i'm pretty light weight at around 60kg)

The action has been very smooth. I'll repost back when i get some more rides in, but so far loving it!


----------



## D3NN15M (May 8, 2011)

hrdude said:


> How are the Lev's doing after some use? Anyone know who has these available now?


+1 on these questions. Also, anyone has the lev integra yet?


----------



## tsmithr1 (Apr 5, 2010)

For those that already have the LEV. Did you kit come with the curved hardline that goes into the remote? Mine didnt so my cable comes straight down and blocks my brake lever a little bit.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

that image states that it won't come with that but a regular hose instead.


----------



## Aviators (Apr 23, 2007)

tsmithr1 said:


> For those that already have the LEV. Did you kit come with the curved hardline that goes into the remote? Mine didnt so my cable comes straight down and blocks my brake lever a little bit.


my i950 did this - I curved it and used a small zip tie and tied it to my brake line right after it exited the level/master hardware.

This functionally made a 90 'bend' and seems to hold fine.

Might be worth considering if you haven't already


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 6, 2010)

FM said:


> Where are you guys getting your Lev's?


+1. These available in 30.9mm anywhere at the moment? Jenson says mid-August.


----------



## tsmithr1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I got mine at the KS booth at Sea Otter Classic Event.



stevehollx said:


> +1. These available in 30.9mm anywhere at the moment? Jenson says mid-August.


----------



## tsmithr1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I emailed KS asking where I can get that hardline.Either through them or someone else. Hopefully I get a reply back.


----------



## tsmithr1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Welp, This is the answer i got back:

Tuan,

I recommend using the cable/remote that came with your seatpost.

Respectfully,

Ron Easton
KS USA
26741 Portola Pkwy 1E658
Foothill Ranch CA 92610


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

^That hardline is part of a v-brake noodle. You have to go to a shop to get one.


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

Anybody heard anything about availability of the Lev?


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 6, 2010)

Vermont29er said:


> Anybody heard anything about availability of the Lev?


My LBS checked on friday and none of the distributors have it in yet. Impatiently waiting.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Availability depends on size. There's 3 diameters and 3 or 4 lengths. I was told June 15 by KHS (one of their distributors) for a 31.6, 150mm.


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

I just got my 30.9, 125mm LEV today I pre-ordered from Bike-Bling as soon as I saw them on their site. 

Installation went smoothly and was easier than expected. I don't get to ride it for a couple days since I have to head out for a business trip. 

My buddy has a Kronolog coming so we get to do head to head comparisons of the latest and greatest posts Judging by the KS engineering, I'm fully expecting the LEV to win! The thing has quite a few "duh" designs implemented that just make sense. No muss, no fuss. It simply works. The only user adjustable setting is the cable tension, which I like. I don't want to have to tear stuff apart and replace wear items on my bike so a sealed unit is the way to go...for ME.

I'll be back with a report on reliability once I get some miles on her


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

DFYFZX said:


> I just got my 30.9, 125mm LEV today I pre-ordered from Bike-Bling as soon as I saw them on their site.
> 
> Installation went smoothly and was easier than expected. I don't get to ride it for a couple days since I have to head out for a business trip.
> 
> ...


I installed mine yesterday. The other user adjustable setting is air pressure.


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

^true


----------



## hrdude (Feb 17, 2006)

I got my Lev and installed it this weekend. So far so good. I really like the fixed cable, nice 2 bolt micro adjust clamp, small thumb trigger & butter smooth action up and down. First dropper post, I now understand why people get hooked on these things. So nice to move seat up and down riding variable terrain. After using it, it would feel like my bike was missing a key component without it.

*Notes on installation: You'll need a good bike cable cutter or have your LBS cut braided cable housing once you determine length. Ignore instructions about "flex noodle" (not included and not needed). Also, the included barrel adjuster is not needed on the Lev due to the spring.


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

How much exposed seatpost do you get on the 125mm version? From my seat collar to saddle rails in 180mm. Can I fit the 125 or do I need the 100?


----------



## TreksterFueleX (Jul 28, 2009)

http://kssuspension.com/products/seatposts/lev-3/

Under the specs tab you can find the weights for each of the posts.


----------



## Djg24 (Jul 7, 2011)

onzadog said:


> How much exposed seatpost do you get on the 125mm version? From my seat collar to saddle rails in 180mm. Can I fit the 125 or do I need the 100?


Id like to know this as well. Not sure why they don't give the dimensions from the collar to the bottom and from the collar to the seat rails. Most smaller bikes need this information.


----------



## Samuel0510 (Jun 4, 2012)

Djg24 said:


> Id like to know this as well. Not sure why they don't give the dimensions from the collar to the bottom and from the collar to the seat rails. Most smaller bikes need this information.


Just got mine after waiting for 5 months. Please check if attached photo is clear enough. I think 180mm is Okay to put a 125 mm one, but you may ask KS for a dimension.


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 6, 2010)

Samuel0510 said:


> Just got mine after waiting for 5 months.


Samuel, mind sharing where you were able to get one from?


----------



## Samuel0510 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Steve,
I asked local shop in Taipei (Taiwan) to push the country distributer frequently and finally got one last Friday. Has been waiting for 5 months since KS said to release soon. Bike shop owner said my friend also put an order but still need to wait.

Samuel


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

stevehollx said:


> Samuel, mind sharing where you were able to get one from?


If you're in the US, these guys have them all. I expect your LBS can order them too (when Universal has it in stock, my LBS can order it from QBP). If your order is over $300 use VIP15 coupon code for 15% discount, free shipping too.

Universal Cycles -- Seatposts > Kind Shock Seatposts


----------



## JMW503 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jerry288 said:


> Have you checked out the CB Kronolog? I'm in the market for a dropper, and it is between the two. KS seems to have a nicer lever.
> 
> Did the KS reps mention when the Lev is hitting the stores?
> __________________


The Kronolog is, well, not so good. Check out the reviews today. Pretty bad. On the personal side, I know two people who had them go bad after roughly 5 rides. CB didn't seem to get this one right. Go with the KS.


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 6, 2010)

Jerry288 said:


> Have you checked out the CB Kronolog? I'm in the market for a dropper, and it is between the two. KS seems to have a nicer lever.
> 
> Did the KS reps mention when the Lev is hitting the stores?
> __________________


I've heard end of next week, but that's up in the air.


----------



## wilsonblur (Dec 23, 2003)

tsmithr1 said:


> For those that already have the LEV. Did you kit come with the curved hardline that goes into the remote? Mine didnt so my cable comes straight down and blocks my brake lever a little bit.


I have the new lever version along with the new lever kit and other components for upgrading from a saddle actuated lever to a bar actuated lever. Its all black and comes with the braided line. $80 shipped, new in box if anyone wants it. Just PM me.


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

Samuel0510 said:


> Just got mine after waiting for 5 months. Please check if attached photo is clear enough. I think 180mm is Okay to put a 125 mm one, but you may ask KS for a dimension.


That a 125? I'm seeing maybe 110mm of stanchion.


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you for taking the pic. I'm after a 27.2 which I've just realised, only come in 100mm travel so looks like there's plenty of room for me.


----------



## Djg24 (Jul 7, 2011)

pursuiter said:


> If you're in the US, these guys have them all. I expect your LBS can order them too (when Universal has it in stock, my LBS can order it from QBP). If your order is over $300 use VIP15 coupon code for 15% discount, free shipping too.
> 
> Universal Cycles -- Seatposts > Kind Shock Seatposts


Looks like they have most of the line up but I don't see the LEV listed on the website at all.


----------



## dviratinis (Aug 23, 2011)

Samuel0510 said:


> Just got mine after waiting for 5 months. Please check if attached photo is clear enough. I think 180mm is Okay to put a 125 mm one, but you may ask KS for a dimension.


Could you please tell what length dimension is from the bottom of seatpost to insertion line mark? thanks
*EDIT:* found that info on wiggle website: _The post is 385mm in length and has a travel of 125mm drop. Minimum insertion is 120mm, maximum insertion is 200mm. Stack height from the rails to the seatclamp is 55mm._
I calculated and think that it can be too short for me  since with my current 410mm seatpost I have 270mm from the rails to the seatclamp... and with LEV I will have (385-120=265 mm) lenght only if inserted properly to the line. *Is it so terribly bad if I will install the post 5mm above the minimal insertion?* Reverb's minimal is only 80mm...


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

I emailed KS asking about availability but never heard back. Makes me wonder if they'd reply to an email about a problem.


----------



## Djg24 (Jul 7, 2011)

I emailed KS and asked about the Lev today also. I did get a response back n about 1/2 hour. However that response was that the lev I was looking for (100mm travel) was not going to be available in the US for 2 to 4 months!! Why is it so hard for these companies to release something and then actually have them available to sell to people!


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks like Pricepoint has some 30.9mm in stock, according to their site, at least.


----------



## *Matt* (Sep 24, 2008)

I talked to KS and they said 125mm versions are out now for sale. 100mm will be available in late August / early Sept 2012. I am waiting for a 100mm.


----------



## Djg24 (Jul 7, 2011)

I want the 100mm also. Man that wait is going to suck!


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 6, 2010)

stevehollx said:


> Looks like Pricepoint has some 30.9mm in stock, according to their site, at least.


Confirmed. My order for a 125mm/30.9mm shipped out on Friday.


----------



## stagecoachco (Oct 31, 2011)

Another PricePoint confirmation. Ordered mine yesterday (30.9 x 125), got shipment confirmation today. I will post up reviews once I get it.


----------



## Kwisatz (Oct 9, 2009)

Anyone that has had it for awhile able to comment on reliability? I'm hoping you are too busy riding to post up your reviews.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Vermont29er said:


> I emailed KS asking about availability but never heard back. Makes me wonder if they'd reply to an email about a problem.


I had a minor problem with my i950 a while back, emailed KS, Rick responded within 1 day, shipped it to CA, they fixed it and had it back to me within 2 weeks. IMO, very good customer service.


----------



## hanklr (Oct 16, 2009)

*Barrel adjuster*

Just received mine and trying to figure out where to position the barrel adjuster. Where did everyone position this?


----------



## Erockin (Jul 7, 2009)

Just got my 31.6 125mm Lev today. Its my first adjustable seatpost so I don't have much to compare to besides jumping on a friend's bike with a Reverb but so far I love it. Really smooth actuation and no play at all yet. Easy installation, I put my barrel adjuster about 6" from the remote lever so it would be easy access to adjust it if needed. I have ODI grips and the integration with them is really nice. Took it on a ride and used it way more than necessary just to see how it held up. No problems at all. I'm very happy with this purchase so far. I'll post again in a few weeks after I've had some more time with it.


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

Does the Lev have to be sent back to Kind Shock if there's any problems? No user serviceable parts?


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

So how are peoples' LEVs holding up?


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 6, 2010)

Holding up good. Only thing is that cutting the cable that is exposed past the housing is pretty important to get the right length. I had mine too long in the beginning, and the claw slipped off of the T-cable (which is what is pulled to release the post adjuster) during some bike rattling. Trimmed the cable and now it stays snug on there.


----------



## kwolfkill (Sep 16, 2009)

I only have four rides on mine, but it's been great so far. As others have mentioned, it's important to get the cable length right, but once you do that, it's smooth sailing. I had a KS i950-R on another bike and it worked flawlessly, so I'm optimistic the LEV will work just as well with the proper maintenance. Though time will tell...

The only other thing to keep an eye on is the little "KS" cover over the cable mechanism in the collar. With repeated cycling, mine had a tendency to work loose, so I wrapped a small zip-tie around it and all's well again. Overall, I couldn't be happier and really like that the cable/housing doesn't move with the seat like other posts.


----------



## CliffEN (Aug 2, 2010)

The only other thing to keep an eye on is the little "KS" cover over the cable mechanism in the collar. With repeated cycling, mine had a tendency to work loose, so I wrapped a small zip-tie around it and all's well again. Overall, I couldn't be happier and really like that the cable/housing doesn't move with the seat like other posts.[/QUOTE]

Did you install the cable end so that it points out? If it points in, it can come loose and push the "KS" cover off.


----------



## kwolfkill (Sep 16, 2009)

Good point, I'll try turning it around from its current position.


----------



## Mark N (Jan 26, 2006)

Any feedback as to how the KS lev is doing after X weeks of use out in the field. I am assuming no news is good news but then it is never safe to ASS U ME anything these days  .


----------



## Erockin (Jul 7, 2009)

I've had mine for about a month now using it a few days a week and it has been great! Like mentioned in some of the threads, make sure you install the hook on the remote cable facing out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kwolfkill (Sep 16, 2009)

Same with me. No issues at all. Love it.


----------



## CliffEN (Aug 2, 2010)

Have been using mine for 3 months now without an issue. I rode it hard this weekend in Big Bear, CA. It performed flawlessly on some tough AM riding.


----------



## Mark N (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back and glad to see that it is all good. In searching around I have not found anything bad about this so will be buying one I reckon.

Not sure why my last post was not at the end of the forum for ease of reading later, user error I guess.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

Unless Price Point is pulling a CBO on me, i.e. allowing me to order a back-ordered item without informing me up front, it appears they finally have the KS Lev back in stock! Hope to be installing one by the end of the week.


----------



## tsmithr1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I solved my remote cable problem with one of these 90 degree cable things. It's from Xrav if you guys are interested.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

tsmithr1 said:


> I solved my remote cable problem with one of these 90 degree cable things. It's from Xrav if you guys are interested.


I think you mean RavX...?


----------



## tsmithr1 (Apr 5, 2010)

mattsavage said:


> I think you mean RavX...?


yup. thats it.:thumbsup:


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Thought I'd chime in. I've been using one of the 125mm Lev's now for the past month. Having never used a dropper seat post before. I was a little sceptical to say the least, especially considering the money these dropper posts cost. After using same. I can honestly say that hands down, it's the best component I've added to my bike !!! Its used countless times on each ride. Positive engagement wherever you set it, smooth as butter. Confidence inspiring when the going gets tough. KS did there homework, and got it right with the LEV... If it helps ??? AEBike sells them for $ 312.00 (out of stock). Got BBling to price match, as they had them in stock. -Highly Recommended-


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

tsmithr1 said:


> I solved my remote cable problem with one of these 90 degree cable things. It's from Xrav if you guys are interested.


Where did you find / purchase the RavX noodle from ?


----------



## tsmithr1 (Apr 5, 2010)

mdemm said:


> Where did you find / purchase the RavX noodle from ?


On the RavX website, I found a local bike shop that was a dealer and I had them order it for me. Only a couple bucks.:thumbsup:


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

Just received mine today from Price Point. With the help of a sharp knife and some creative rubber and plastic removal, I managed to convert my non-ODI WTB lock-on grip to be ODI HACK-ON™ compatible. As an Aussie dive instructor in Thailand once taught me, you can solve any problem with the help of violence or gasoline. :madmax:


----------



## Tablo (Jul 25, 2012)

You selling any of your old ones? :thumbsup:


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

Install complete, that was relatively painless. Note the tight if not perfectly clean integration with the non-ODI WTB clamp-on grip. Sorry WTB, I already filed for the ODI HACK-ON™ trademark. Only thing left to do now is to replace the stock QR seat clamp with some non-QR orange bling... any recommendations?


----------



## Mark N (Jan 26, 2006)

Just to add to all the good reports on the KS Lev.

I have had mine for a few days now and I am very impressed. I had been looking for a while but had concerns about the RS Reverb reliability, now sorted by the looks of it, and the CB Kronolog, still suffering as best I can tell.

The KS has installed and worked straight out of the box for me. It has been used every day and has not had any issues. The rise is really smooth and I have not needed to adjust the pressure and it has not damaged the crown jewels. I will post back later with more updates but so far so good, early days I know.

I can't believe what a difference it has made to the way I ride. I always used to be a "set and leave" rider except for the really steep stuff. Now I can get the seat out of the way and move about on the bike so much more easily. My advice to anyone thinking about it is to stop thinking and do it and have fun.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine shipped from Pricepoint this morning. I currently use a i900 on my AM bike and have had really good luck with it for almost 2 years, run a Specialized Command Post on my other AM bike and have also had very good luck. Personally though I prefer the infinite positioning of the KS, and I really prefer the KS lever which just so happens to fit my favorite grip.


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

Are you guys having problems with the bolts of the clamp loosening or the seat moving?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I've never seen hat happen with a Thomson type head. Put blue Loctite on the threads and torque them harder.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

Anyone else noticing a small amount of lateral wiggle of the seat, even with the clamp locked down tight? At $400 I expected the clamp mechanism to be rock solid since as far as I can tell it's just standard Thomson type head design. My only guess is that the fitting between the lower floating clamp and the lower clamp body is designed and built with sloppy tolerances. ARGGG!!!! :madmax: Taking it down to my LBS to have them take a look at it, hoping I don't have to send the whole thing back to KS.

Follow-up: Opinion from a couple LBSs was the KS Lev seemed pretty solid compared to other droppers. Also, we determined the wiggle was due in part to the head, but also, as I would have expected, due to the dropper mechanism. I don't notice the movement when I ride, so all seems copacetic.


----------



## CliffEN (Aug 2, 2010)

I noticed the lateral movement also. Very little, but noticeable when I try to wiggle it at a stand still. The Reverb that I had felt worse (about twice as much) but still not bad. As you mention, I cannot feel it at all when I am riding. The post continues to function as advertised. I am religious about wiping the inner tube clean after each ride. I do the same with my shock and fork tubes to slow down the degradation of tube seals. I still have not read a long term review from any of the blogs or rags. Has anyone else seen one?


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

I'll torque harder and see if it works, if not I'll use some loctite, cheers!!



Lelandjt said:


> I've never seen hat happen with a Thomson type head. Put blue Loctite on the threads and torque them harder.


----------



## Mark N (Jan 26, 2006)

ban said:


> Are you guys having problems with the bolts of the clamp loosening or the seat moving?


Yes I suffered this a few days ago. Thought it was me not installing correctly and just re tightened them up. I will keep an eye on them now though and loctite if if continues.


----------



## G-AIR (Jan 23, 2004)

mdemm said:


> Thought I'd chime in. I've been using one of the 125mm Lev's now for the past month. Having never used a dropper seat post before. I was a little sceptical to say the least, especially considering the money these dropper posts cost. After using same. I can honestly say that hands down, it's the best component I've added to my bike !!! Its used countless times on each ride. Positive engagement wherever you set it, smooth as butter. Confidence inspiring when the going gets tough. KS did there homework, and got it right with the LEV... If it helps ??? AEBike sells them for $ 312.00 (out of stock). Got BBling to price match, as they had them in stock. -Highly Recommended-


How did you get them to price match? BB says the item must be in stock at the competitors store. I ordered mine from Price Point and they charged me full price before ever contacting me. Unfortunately its going back. $426 is just too much.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

G-AIR said:


> $426 is just too much.


Agreed. That's what's kept me from getting one as well.


----------



## Mark N (Jan 26, 2006)

G-AIR said:


> How did you get them to price match? BB says the item must be in stock at the competitors store. I ordered mine from Price Point and they charged me full price before ever contacting me. Unfortunately its going back. $426 is just too much.


Not sure if this help you or not but it looks like it is $340 plus shipping at $20 here


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

How did I price match ? I called BBling and spoke with someone in sales. Confirmed they had the LEV in stock. Inquired about price matching AEB. They checked and said it should not be a problem. Asked me to submit through there website, the price to match / info regarding same. 4hrs later I had an email from BB, confirming they'd PM AEB + ship + tx. Done deal !


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

I sent my LEV seat post in last week for some warranty work. 
I called them and within 5 min they emailed me a RMA#. I shipped the post to them and they had it back to me within 1 week (most of the time was in shipping).
I have to say that they are a very good company to deal with. :thumbsup:


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

Rock dude said:


> I sent my LEV seat post in last week for some warranty work.
> I called them and within 5 min they emailed me a RMA#. I shipped the post to them and they had it back to me within 1 week (most of the time was in shipping).
> I have to say that they are a very good company to deal with. :thumbsup:


Curious, the Lev just came out this year correct? What warranty work did it require so soon?


----------



## CliffEN (Aug 2, 2010)

What type of warranty work did you need to have done? How many hours or miles did the post have on it, please?


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

I have one of the first ones released and the inner cable snapped. They have had a couple other ones with the same issue and since then they have fixed the problem on the new ones.
The one thing I will say is they were very easy to get on the phone and took care of me right away.
I'm not a very easy person to please and they did.


----------



## SFBayLaser (Apr 21, 2012)

Great thread, lots of good info! 
Does anyone care to give yet another status update now that they have almost a full season on the lev?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Here's my status update: WHERE THE F*CK IS THE 150mm?!?!
When the LEV was announced the stationary cable was part of the hype but for many riders the extra inch of drop was the big news.


----------



## CliffEN (Aug 2, 2010)

I have had mine for 4 months now with at least 150 hours and more than a couple of crashes, lots of intentional technical drops, and jumps, and zero issues. Still waiting for a long term review, too. Oh, and Bike Bling is selling them for $345 with a price match. Shop around for a deal. I did. I also had a 2012 Reverb that failed in less than 3 months. Rockshox supported it really well, but I did not want to continue to have it replaced. I did not like the control line moving up and down in my suspension linkage so the KS LEV was a nice upgrade for me. I also like the KS’s remote much better. If the KS fails, I may go back to a standard seatpost and wait for a bombproof option, but so far, so good.


----------



## SFBayLaser (Apr 21, 2012)

Post #79 in this thread had a good tip. 15% off, free shipping and, depending on where you live, no tax adds up to a lot of savings - I think the best deal I've seen among the options (I went for it last night).


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

Lelandjt said:


> Here's my status update: WHERE THE F*CK IS THE 150mm?!?!
> When the LEV was announced the stationary cable was part of the hype but for many riders the extra inch of drop was the big news.


It's been out for a long time... But only available in the 435mm length post.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

mattsavage said:


> It's been out for a long time... But only available in the 435mm length post.


Can you find one for sale online? The three distributors that can sell KS posts to my LBS haven't received any. I also haven't seen anyone on a forum say they have one.

I'll be stoked if you're right but also surprised that they haven't had more presence.


----------



## Cult Hero (Apr 30, 2007)

CliffEN said:


> I have had mine for 4 months now with at least 150 hours and more than a couple of crashes, lots of intentional technical drops, and jumps, and zero issues. Still waiting for a long term review, too. Oh, and Bike Bling is selling them for $345 with a price match. Shop around for a deal. I did. I also had a 2012 Reverb that failed in less than 3 months. Rockshox supported it really well, but I did not want to continue to have it replaced. I did not like the control line moving up and down in my suspension linkage so the KS LEV was a nice upgrade for me. I also like the KS's remote much better. If the KS fails, I may go back to a standard seatpost and wait for a bombproof option, but so far, so good.


I have been waiting on mine from bike bling for close to a month now.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

Lelandjt said:


> Can you find one for sale online? The three distributors that can sell KS posts to my LBS haven't received any. I also haven't seen anyone on a forum say they have one.
> 
> I'll be stoked if you're right but also surprised that they haven't had more presence.


Hmmm... I guess you're right. QBP and BTI don't have them. I know I saw them at QBP a month or so ago. Maybe they only had a few. I didn't order one cause I just ordered the Supernatural shortly before. Bummer...


----------



## slyfink (Apr 15, 2004)

shredjunkie said:


> Only thing left to do now is to replace the stock QR seat clamp with some non-QR orange bling... any recommendations?


if it's not too late already, Straitline make one... I have one on my DH bike. looks nice.

also, since I'm posting on this thread, anyone find any remedy or cause for that play that's mentionned a little farther up this page? It's the only issue I have so far with this post, but I can't figure out where it's coming from. It doesn't look like it's the stanchion, or the seat clamping mechanism either. I'm thinking it's how the seat clamp is attached to the stanchion but it's hard to tell... otherwise after 6 rides... so far so extraordinary!


----------



## CliffEN (Aug 2, 2010)

Cult Hero said:


> I have been waiting on mine from bike bling for close to a month now.


A buddy of mine bought one for $345 at Bike Bling 2 weeks ago. Maybe he got the last one?


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I was in my LBS yesterday and I checked on the status of my KS Lev 30.9 x 125mm order which they have had for two weeks. They came back and stated the distributor was out of stock and it'll be about 3 to 4 weeks still.

I just ordered I think the last one from University Cycles using that discount code listed further up in this thread. Thanks for that! :thumbsup:

I was holding out with the LBS as I have a credit with them but this post for $334.90 with no tax and free shipping was a deal. I'll have to use my credit for something else instead....


----------



## SFBayLaser (Apr 21, 2012)

kerryn said:


> I was in my LBS yesterday and I checked on the status of my KS Lev 30.9 x 125mm order which they have had for two weeks. They came back and stated the distributor was out of stock and it'll be about 3 to 4 weeks still.
> 
> I just ordered I think the last one from University Cycles using that discount code listed further up in this thread. Thanks for that! :thumbsup:
> 
> I was holding out with the LBS as I have a credit with them but this post for $334.90 with no tax and free shipping was a deal. I'll have to use my credit for something else instead....


Not bad for free shipping! Ordered Tuesday evening from University Cycles, now sitting on kitchen counter, heading next to garage to install!


----------



## 06z (Aug 16, 2012)

I had BB pricematch and paid 337.25 no shipping but it does include tax.
I am lucky as I live 10 min away from them. 3 rides so far and it has been great.


----------



## SFBayLaser (Apr 21, 2012)

So... if you have a carbon frame and install the lev, how/where do you clamp bike to a stand? The cable junction box on the lower part of the post gets in the way of the stand's clamp, the extended part of the post might be too far from end of seat tube?


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

SFBayLaser said:


> So... if you have a carbon frame and install the lev, how/where do you clamp bike to a stand? The cable junction box on the lower part of the post gets in the way of the stand's clamp, the extended part of the post might be too far from end of seat tube?


I just extend mine out of the seattube far enough. It's past the min insertion line, but for wrenching, I'm not concerned about that...


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

My LEV should be turning up on my doorstep today. I'm keeping my Thompson post for when I ride with my children (I'll leave the Ride-a-long attachment on it) so I figure that for any significant wrenching I'll just swap out the LEV for the Thompson and clamp to that.

Otherwise for quick work where stability if not so much a concern I can rest the underside of the seat on the clamp.


----------



## CliffEN (Aug 2, 2010)

MBA reviews it and KS posts the review here:
http://kssuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/MBA-Review-of-KS-LEV.pdf


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Mark N said:


> Yes I suffered this a few days ago. Thought it was me not installing correctly and just re tightened them up. I will keep an eye on them now though and loctite if if continues.


I'm little late here, but I had this happen on my first ride after installing my LEV. My foot came off after landing a small jump and my arse landed on the saddle.

It wasn't that the bolts backed off, but the part in the red circle got bent upwards and the bolts lost tension. I tightened the bolts, and I haven't had a problem since (knock on wood).


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Katz said:


> My foot came off after landing a small jump and my arse landed on the saddle.
> 
> The part in the red circle got bent upwards and the bolts lost tension.


Your avatar is a photo of you doing a drop to flat. I'm guessing you break stuff sometimes


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Got mine today, a 30.9x125mm.

The shock weighs 482g. I haven't weighed the hardware yet.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Lelandjt said:


> Your avatar is a photo of you doing a drop to flat. I'm guessing you break stuff sometimes


That's part of the game 

I made a spacer to reduce volume in the air can on my RP23. I wanted to test to see if I'd still use up all travel, and my 48-foot flatbed trailer parked in our backyard caught my eyes


----------



## AFI (Mar 6, 2009)

Rode my Lev 150MM last night for the first time and loved it.


----------



## Mark N (Jan 26, 2006)

So far so good on mine, wishing I had a wooden keyboard. Nearly 2 months use and all is well.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

AFI said:


> Rode my Lev 150MM last night for the first time and loved it.


Where did you get it? If from your LBS, do you know what distributor they used?


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I put my 125mm on this evening. It is the perfect length for my 5'11" on a Tallboy LTc frame. At full extension the collar is only a few mm above the clamp.

The cabling is very tidy as well. I like that it clamps to the post at the bottom.

Mine is a little sticky right now so I hope that goes as this beds in.

















I put the adjuster just in front of the first cable clip. 








One issue I do have is the trigger. I have to leave the clamp bolt fair loose. If I clamp it tight then the pivot on the carbon trigger binds and becomes stiff. Perhaps this is my grips. I have Lizard Skin Peaty grips and not ODI lock ons. I not sure if they are compatible but I gave it a try. If the bolt comes loose then I may go back to a separate trigger and locking thingy.


----------



## redtil (Sep 1, 2012)

I've been looking to get a dropper for a couple of months now & thought I'd reached 
a decision on which one was gonna be the best for my bike.Unfortunately/fortunately I have a commie meta 5 which has a 27.2 tube:arf: So the choices aren't that great.The LEV has no cable flapping about but the i7R with the external reservoir would seem to be more solid & ultimately more reliable than the LEV in 27.2.Also us poor lads over here in Europe won't see a LEV in the size required until the beginning of 2013.


----------



## *Matt* (Sep 24, 2008)

I just received my 31.6 100MM LEV and had it's first ride yesterday. It is amazing. Works flawlessly, I am extremely happy with my purchase. I purchased from Bike Bling.com. I ordered in May 2012 and was on the waiting list. Well worth the wait.


----------



## Coned Out (Mar 21, 2006)

I got a 6 year old IronHorse with a 30mm seatpost. Am I out of luck getting one of these to fit?


----------



## SFBayLaser (Apr 21, 2012)

First dropper I've used so I can't compare to others, but it works pretty well from where I sit. No movement while pedaling, simple flick of switch and drops or pops back up. No complaints there. As far as using a dropper post for the first time... wow! Its like the iPhone 5, how did I ever manage to survive before this came along? One interesting thing for me: I never realized how much I was actually sitting on descents. Now with no seat my legs were definitely telling me they're working. But I now feel like my weight is more properly on the pedals and might be starting to understand what all these people are talking about when it comes to corners. Anyway, happy camper here!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I took my dropper out for its maiden ride through the rock gardens of Hall Ranch here in Colorado. It's a good test. Long climbs with various sections of smooth single track and extremely technical rock gardens. Similarly fast descents on flowy single track and steep descents in the rock gardens. 

The ability to tweak the saddle height for climbing and descending and dropping it on the fly is a revelation. I hit one of the rack gardens way too fast on one steep section. The bike bucked when it hit a wall of a rock but plowed on through. I think if I had not dropped my saddle I could have had a very painful dismount. 

I noticed a couple of issues though. 

1) I'm having difficulty getting the precise height I want for the post. Previously I would adjust my regular post a few mm at a time. I found a few mm made all the difference. Now I'm having issue hitting the right height for my "trail" position. For me this is 10-15mm below max height. I find I often drop below this then I have to adjust the saddle back up. The trick I worked out towards the end on the ride is to drop the saddle, get my butt where I want it and the raise the saddle back up. Any other tricks for getting you precise height?

2) I had the saddle come loose on me during the ride. I feel that with the rounded nuts they have the chance to work loose. Is locktite the solution? How do I prevent this?

Thx.


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

Great post but the clamping mechanism sucks donkey balls!!! Few rides in and the round nut comes loose and the bolt falls out..of course I don't notice cause my weight is towards the back of the seat( so was holding the seat in place from me sitting on it)..start to go down a hill,stand up on the pedals and the seat falls forward...wtf.. I look down and no rear nut or bolt(this is going to be a fun ride home)..of course god only knows where on the trail the nut and bolt fell out.. I go a ways back and look for the nut and bolt but of course didnt find them.. So had to work my way home sitting the entire time so the seat didnt fall forward and or loose the other nut and bolt... 

So KS--- you suck for that F#$ked design with the round nut and bolt setup....

Instead of bothering to contacting ks for another screwy round nut and bolt... I went to Home Depot and McGivered a replacement.. I used a 1/4" x 20 x 1.5" flat head Philips bolt(the head angle fits perfectly in the beveled area where the bolt head from ks went).. Had it facing up so the nut would go under the seat.. I used 2 washers and a nylon lock nut... This worked perfect.. Of course you have to tighten it with a wrench-- but that was ok.. Took a small wrench with me for the first ride-- dialed it in and that was that.. No more worries of that stupid round nut and bolt setup that ks came up with coming lose and falling off.. KS should be ashamed of themselves.. Instead of coming up with a system that has a redundant locking system to it(bolt with a locking nylong insert etc)-- they went for the blingy setup that looks good but sucks... 

Other then that-- i love the post lol..


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Coned Out said:


> I got a 6 year old IronHorse with a 30mm seatpost. Am I out of luck getting one of these to fit?


Your seat tube can be enlarged to 30.9 with a flex hone. Some bike shops can do this or buy one and do it yourself. You hone it a little at a time and test fit a 30.9 post.


----------



## Mark N (Jan 26, 2006)

Since re tightening the seat bolts mine has been fine, touch wood. I think I was a bit to gentle with the first tightening. If you are worried then bang some blue Loctite on to the thread to be sure but you then may struggle later to get it undone so do not use too much.

It does take a bit of time to get used to the height adjustment. Based on my experience you do get it right with practice.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I used blue Loctite on it. As I cranked the bolts down to 10Nm it did dawn on me that it may be somewhat difficult to undo later on. 

I've got use to the height adjustment now. Part of my issue was that the high position I determined my saddle was not high enough for sustained climbing. Once that was fixed hitting my trail position is a lot easier now. 

I did a long 7 mile 3000ft downhill on Sunday. Being able to tweak my saddle height on the fly depending on grade and rockiness at the time really enabled me to hammer the descent without stopping. 

To KS the shock is good but the bolt attachment is poor. Why the heck did they use round nuts?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Bikebling says they have 150mm LEVs in stock. We'll see if it ships or not.


----------



## Cult Hero (Apr 30, 2007)

Well I ordered mine on early August and still haven't received it so...


----------



## Fairfaxian (Dec 10, 2004)

*Locks in up position at random*

I have the LEV 125mm on an Ibis SLR. Has worked well until now. Had bolt issues early on -additional tightening required. Also, loud creaking on big hits (scary) but more lube around the rail contact areas fixed that.

Now post will randomly stick in up position. I repeatedly work the release button & push down on seat. Seems that rocking the barrel adjuster MIGHT help, but can't be sure. Post will suddenly start working again. Not sure why. I do keep post clean. Anyone else with this?

Emailed KS - no reply.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Fairfaxian said:


> I have the LEV 125mm on an Ibis SLR. Has worked well until now. Had bolt issues early on -additional tightening required. Also, loud creaking on big hits (scary) but more lube around the rail contact areas fixed that.
> 
> Now post will randomly stick in up position. I repeatedly work the release button & push down on seat. Seems that rocking the barrel adjuster MIGHT help, but can't be sure. Post will suddenly start working again. Not sure why. I do keep post clean. Anyone else with this?
> 
> Emailed KS - no reply.


I would call KS, there # is on the site. 
When I called them they were great to deal with.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Fairfaxian said:


> I have the LEV 125mm on an Ibis SLR. Has worked well until now. Had bolt issues early on -additional tightening required. Also, loud creaking on big hits (scary) but more lube around the rail contact areas fixed that.
> 
> Now post will randomly stick in up position. I repeatedly work the release button & push down on seat. Seems that rocking the barrel adjuster MIGHT help, but can't be sure. Post will suddenly start working again. Not sure why. I do keep post clean. Anyone else with this?
> 
> Emailed KS - no reply.


Cable issue? Like it doesn't have enough tension or isn't pulling enough.


----------



## sohnice (Sep 5, 2010)

Fairfaxian said:


> I have the LEV 125mm on an Ibis SLR. Has worked well until now. Had bolt issues early on -additional tightening required. Also, loud creaking on big hits (scary) but more lube around the rail contact areas fixed that.
> 
> Now post will randomly stick in up position. I repeatedly work the release button & push down on seat. Seems that rocking the barrel adjuster MIGHT help, but can't be sure. Post will suddenly start working again. Not sure why. I do keep post clean. Anyone else with this?
> 
> Emailed KS - no reply.


Post internal nylon string is lose, try taking out the bottom cap of the post and retighten the nylon tread. Do not over torque the bolt, or else the string will break.:nono:


----------



## Fairfaxian (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for the replies -will try those remedies. I did get a message back from KS. Said it might have to be sent back.


----------



## 2000Z3M (Aug 14, 2006)

So I really want one but do I need one? Its flat here, mostly short steep hills and loose rocks. I'm in central west texas if that helps

Also my seattube is 27.2 so if not this then its a GD or a "normal" post


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Even on flat, smooth corners I can go faster with the seat down. It's easier to keep both tires right at the limit of grip when you have a lower center of gravity and can more easily shift your weight forward and back. In your area a dropper post doesn't sound like a necessity and most people would probably say it's not worth the weight. After riding one for years though I wouldn't want to be without even on your trails. Maybe get a 3" drop model to keep the weight low.


----------



## Creeper (Feb 22, 2009)

Fairfaxian said:


> I have the LEV 125mm on an Ibis SLR. Has worked well until now. Had bolt issues early on -additional tightening required. Also, loud creaking on big hits (scary) but more lube around the rail contact areas fixed that.
> 
> Now post will randomly stick in up position. I repeatedly work the release button & push down on seat. Seems that rocking the barrel adjuster MIGHT help, but can't be sure. Post will suddenly start working again. Not sure why. I do keep post clean. Anyone else with this?
> 
> Emailed KS - no reply.


Mine stuck as well, right out of the box. If it has weight on it, it won't go down. Unweight it and I can push down by hand. I guess I'm going to have to send it back. Back to the Joplin for now.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Bikebling says the next round of LEVs will hit the US in 2-3 weeks, including the 150mm.


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

Couldn't resist. After trying and testing different ones...got one yesterday. Out for a ride. Not disappointed.

Not sure if it can be called a mod.. but the installation instructions didn't make sense. The end of housing in contact with the small bits/ spring going to that little actuation box is shown without an end cap. I figured installing it that way would end up with a crappy end in no time and definitely not grit/grime proof. So I capped it. In between the 2 plastic surfaces (the other being the base of that hooked looking plastic piece) with a thin metal spacers.. Reason being if that hooked piece wears out.. I might have a hard time finding replacement for it later on.










Never liked the lock ring remote. Simply bad ergonomics needing to remove finger from brakes to activate it. Hybridize my LEV with a remote from an old Joplin instead.


----------



## Shatmepants (Jun 27, 2010)

^ That's a nice little piggy on the wall!

I love my LEV! My only fear is that I am going to wear it out. I knew I wanted it for certain riding situations, but I end up using it much more often than I ever imagined. I can't imagine riding without it.


----------



## Fairfaxian (Dec 10, 2004)

*KS Remedy*

I started using less force to drop the post which seems to work. Thanks for the insight Creeper. Somehow I think the post jams when fully weighted. A lighter touch seems to do the trick.

Also, I located the release controller between the grip and the brake/shifter. With this I can maintain a more secure grip at all times. On the old bike, I had the control between the brake & shifter, which worked well also.



Creeper said:


> Mine stuck as well, right out of the box. If it has weight on it, it won't go down. Unweight it and I can push down by hand. I guess I'm going to have to send it back. Back to the Joplin for now.


----------



## CliffEN (Aug 2, 2010)

That “hooked looking plastic piece” is the “end cap”. If the cable housing is inside of it there is no way to get any dirt or dust into the cable housing or inside “that little actuation box“, which is o-ring sealed. It also holds the cable housing securely without benefit of the additional zip tie and washer upgrade. 

Nice job on the Joplin remote. I mounted the KS remote right above my shifter and I use my thumb very comfortably to operate it. It’s feels like another paddle above the 2 shifter paddles.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Question for you all. 

I'm on my second LEV now. Sent the first one back because it had torsional play straight out of the box. 

So, new post, same problem. Not as much, but it's still there. 

How much, if any, play have you all got in your LEVs?

Such a wad of cash, it's just a bit disappointing that it's like this already. 

Cheers, Grant.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

waldog said:


> I'm on my second LEV now. Sent the first one back because it had torsional play straight out of the box.


What do you mean by torsional play?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

kerryn said:


> What do you mean by torsional play?


Twisting at the seat.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Well I can wiggle the front of my seat by perhaps a millimeter. There is some play there but it is not anything I can notice while riding.


----------



## crankarms (Nov 13, 2011)

*Full extension question*

Just installed my 125 today.

Noticed the issue with the KS red cover starting to work it's way out. So I checked in here for tips and realized I have the claw facing in as opposed to out so I'll give that a try. +1

I'm also noticing that mine is not fully extending with a little "thunk" sound when I raise it to full extension. I heard it the first couple of times on my initial test rides but not after I adjusted the cable length (seat didn't always go down, there didn't seem to be enough tension) The seat works more consistantly now however it seems to be just short of full extension. I can pull it the rest of the way with my hand so there appears to be enough cable (and I hear the "thunk").

Anyone experience this situation; any ideas?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mark N (Jan 26, 2006)

I would suggest that you pop the seat off and check the air pressure. It may be down a bit hence you are not getting the full lift. This is adjustable depending on how quick you want the seat to come up. Based on the manual it should be set to between 150 and 250 psi. If you are loosing pressure here then send it back under warranty I reckon. Another thought is have you over tightened you seat post clamp. That may be crushing the workings and causing the issue.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Definitely pay close attention to the seat post clamp. 

I had some issues with the post sticking down, but was able to remedy it with adjusting the torque on my clamp.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

waldog said:


> Definitely pay close attention to the seat post clamp.
> 
> I had some issues with the post sticking down, but was able to remedy it with adjusting the torque on my clamp.


+1

Not over tightening the seatpost clamps are key! The outer sleeves on these seatposts are relatively thin and can cause pinching on the piston inside. At least, that's the case on the i/supernatural series... It will feel clunky or sticky and eventually, usually very quickly led to a failure internally.


----------



## crankarms (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks guys.

If the seat post clamp is over-torqued wouldn't that impact the movement of the post in general. Mine moves fine up and down, until that last few mm at the top.


----------



## crankarms (Nov 13, 2011)

Also, PSI of. 150- 250 is quite a big range. Is there an optimal setting. I weigh around 180ish ready to ride.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

crankarms said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> If the seat post clamp is over-torqued wouldn't that impact the movement of the post in general. Mine moves fine up and down, until that last few mm at the top.


Yes, but mostly at that point in which the post is clamped. So if the post is inserted all the way into the frame, you'll notice it towards the top of the stroke. If it has 3-4 inches of post exposed, then the notchy'ness should be around the middle towards bottom of stroke... etc... If it's inserted at the minimum insertion line, you wouldn't notice any difference.


----------



## crankarms (Nov 13, 2011)

Much appreciated.


----------



## Mark N (Jan 26, 2006)

crankarms said:


> Also, PSI of. 150- 250 is quite a big range. Is there an optimal setting. I weigh around 180ish ready to ride.


Based on what I have seen the PSI has nothing to do with rider weight. This is the adjustment for the rate of speed that the seat post comes up when fully released. Higher pressure means a quicker rate of rise. I did not check and or adjust mine out of the box so not sure what it is set at I just know it is quick enough. I would see what it is set for now and then make a judgement call. I would expect the factory setting to be 200 PSI as middle of the road.


----------



## NLehto (Oct 17, 2012)

*Mixed review and poor customer service from Art's Cyclery*

See UPDATE at the end. 
I got the 150mm version and rode it for the first time sat. It was easy to install even for a relative novice (watch youtube install video) and it work well during my ride (22.5 mile, 2100 climb). It felt very solid and I was surprised by how often I made adjustments on varying terrain. I was so impressed that I decided to order one for my wife's bike (she had trouble on some of the decents). I order the 125mm from Art's Cyclery and when that arrive yesterday, the box had clearly been previously opened. That was irritating, but I decided to go ahead and install the post. As soon as I popped off the cap covering the cable connector that actuates the post and tried to send the post to the upper position, the connector detached from the cable that goes inside the unit and actuates the post motion. To say the least I was disappointed that this defective post was shipped to me. I immediately called Art's to have a replacement shipped asap so I could get my wife's bike ready for this weekend's ride. The response from Art's was shocking... they said that it is a common problem and that Kind Shock required that the post be shipped back to the factory for repair because it cost's too much to send out a replacement when the issue is repairable. The fact is that Art's clearly sent me a defective product (the opened box makes me suspect it was a returned item they were trying to unload) and they refused to stand behind a product they sold. When I contacted Kind Shock they were surprised that Art's would not take the product back and issue a new one. Art's clearly needs to establish some customer service standards and educate their staff on those standards. Shipping a previously opened item and that was supposed to be a new item is unacceptabe. Now I am forced to spend time and money on shipping the item in for a warranty repair... extremely poor customer service and a total lack of respect for their customer! I won't order any items directly from bike shops in the future... my local shop or Amazon as both know how to treat customers!

The issue with the post itself should be easy enough for Kind Shock to fix... I would wait awhile to make sure any design/QA problems are resolved before buying. After 3 rides with the LEV 150mm I am still extremely pleased with that... I will update with reliability in a few months.

UPDATE: After getting feedback regarding my experience, one of the owners of Art's called me and apologized for the misunderstanding. He did sound sincere and explained that the open box was probably because the post was a display model. He understood that this was really not a warranty issue, but an issue of the product not working from the start. He offered to overnight me a new post and I just received the UPS email notice the post is on the way Hat's off to Art's for the service recovery!


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

It's true that KS has had a problem with the set screw cutting the cable inside the post. Mine broke after about 2 months of "hard" use and the shop I purchased it from sent it back to KS. KS was very fast on the return, they had my post back to me within one week. 
I can't believe that Art's won't take care of you. I believe they may have sold you a used post that someone returned. I might be wrong but I don't think that cable will break on the first use, like I said mine lasted for a while before it broke.
At least KS will stand behind there product and take care of you.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

"Mid-October" has come and passed and still no word from KS on what the delays with the 150mm are or when the next shipment will arrive.


----------



## crankarms (Nov 13, 2011)

Love this forum.

Thanks Mark & Matt and other on the forum. Two issues posted, two issues resolved. Just like that
Awesome


----------



## bajaguy (Jul 13, 2009)

Lelandjt said:


> "Mid-October" has come and passed and still no word from KS on what the delays with the 150mm are or when the next shipment will arrive.


Are you looking for 31.6 or 30.9? Universal cycles has some 31.6's in stock and my LBS had four 30.9 150's in stock a couple days ago. They are out there...


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up. I was looking for a 31.6 all summer but now that bike won't be used till May so I'll wait till spring to get one.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

waldog said:


> Question for you all.
> 
> I'm on my second LEV now. Sent the first one back because it had torsional play straight out of the box.
> 
> ...


After reading this entire thread, I'm convinced to wait for the Thomson.


----------



## MTBMarkWa (Mar 15, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> "Mid-October" has come and passed and still no word from KS on what the delays with the 150mm are or when the next shipment will arrive.


Just got my "mid-october" post last night. Install was no problem. First test ride is tonight.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

I think the honeymoon is over with my KS Lev. One month in and it has started to make a horrible creaking noise in the head, uggh. Anyone else had this issue?

UPDATE: Pulled apart the head and reassembled, creak is gone. Fingers crossed for now.


----------



## shiny (Jul 4, 2007)

shredjunkie said:


> I think the honeymoon is over with my KS Lev. One month in and it has started to make a horrible creaking noise in the head, uggh. Anyone else had this issue?
> 
> UPDATE: Pulled apart the head and reassembled, creak is gone. Fingers crossed for now.


I have got a creak, thought it was my carbon rails, which I cleaned and added fresh carbon paste but will pull off and clean the head assembly and see if that fixes the creak, thanks for the update!


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

shiny said:


> I have got a creak, thought it was my carbon rails, which I cleaned and added fresh carbon paste but will pull off and clean the head assembly and see if that fixes the creak, thanks for the update!


When I pulled it apart, the bottom plate was slightly out of alignment. Not sure if that was the source of the creak, but couldn't have been helping.


----------



## Cult Hero (Apr 30, 2007)

Just finished installing my 125 and found that the "grappling hook" that hooks in the actuator was rather weak and flimsy. During the install I noticed what one of the arms was bent and not hooking (no idea how that happened) so I GENTLY tried to bend it back. Needless to say it broke off.

It still is working, but disappointed that the system seems to rely on one tiny piece of fragile material. I understand the idea is to be able to disconnect the seatpost from the bike quickly, but I don't ever really see leaving my bike anywhere long enough for it to be stolen. I would rather see a more permanent attachment that is a little more robust.

Other suggestion is to make sure the claw, grappling hook whatever is hooked facing out. Secures a lot more effectively. Also I see some people skipping the in line barrel adjustor. I found it critical in getting the right tension. 

Will ride this weekend and see how it works. I have a little lateral movement to the post, but that seems normal. For $400 I guess I would expect a little tighter.

Anyway still feel this is the best option for me on the market right now. Just waiting for some player to come in and really nail this segment, seems there are far too many designs that are almost perfect, but miss just slightly. :thumbsup:


----------



## MTBMarkWa (Mar 15, 2004)

MTBMarkWa said:


> Just got my "mid-october" post last night. Install was no problem. First test ride is tonight.


After a week of riding with this post I gotta say I love it so far. I have used just about every dropper post out there. This one replaced a Reverb as I wanted the extra drop on this bike of the Lev 150. Post goes up and down very smoothly, remote works perfectly. Love not having to deal with the cable changing position when changing the seat height. It will now be a matter of longevity. Will it last is the big question. Will post back if anything changes.


----------



## atonyc68 (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone looking to get a Lev, Bike Bling currently has it on sale for $349 , and with the aditional 15% off i managed to get it for $296.65  before shipping and taxes, though the tax didn't apply to me.

They had the 125mm in stock when I got it but the 100mm was on back order, dunno about the 150mm


----------



## shiny (Jul 4, 2007)

shredjunkie said:


> When I pulled it apart, the bottom plate was slightly out of alignment. Not sure if that was the source of the creak, but couldn't have been helping.


Well I need to do a few more rides to be sure but creak free so far. Put a dab of grease under the cradle and snugged up the bolts a bit more which seems to have resolved the creak.

Really liking this post, it is my first dropper and it works flawlessly, I was on the fence and was still undecided after the first few rides but now really like the boost in confidence for jumps and techy terrain that it allows. :thumbsup:


----------



## atonyc68 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well just got the Lev, installed it and in the middle of testing it, not even on a ride yet!, it fails to drop, removed the cable junction cover and the darn kevlar wire which was held by the coupler has come off, and is all frayed :madmax:

ugh now either i send it in to KS or maybe just have them send the replacement wire with that damn isolator which mine wasn't installed with and do it myself


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

You got a fluke, atonyc68, KS is pretty good stuff. This my second KS post over the last 2 years, lots of hard usage, only 1 minor problem that KS took care of promptly.


----------



## Creeper (Feb 22, 2009)

atonyc68 said:


> Well just got the Lev, installed it and in the middle of testing it, not even on a ride yet!, it fails to drop, removed the cable junction cover and the darn kevlar wire which was held by the coupler has come off, and is all frayed :madmax:
> 
> ugh now either i send it in to KS (who knows how long until i get it back) or maybe just have them send the replacement wire with that damn isolator which mine wasn't intalled with and do it myself :madman:
> 
> Anyone else run into this problem yet?


Been there. Mine did'nt work correctly out of the box. My kevlar cable was too long or it had slipped. It was frayed and the plastic inside the coupler kept me from pulling it through. I actually tried to fix it but broke the coupler trying to tighten it enough not to slip. They suggest priority mail. I shipped from Alabama on Thursday and got it back the following Friday and that included a holiday. Their fast but, it sucks having to pay $13 more to get a post to work correctly that should have worked correctly in the first place. They aren't even sympathetic about it when you call. I believe they could care less. I tried to get them to pay my shipping since it was brand new but, they refused. They use the excuse of "we don't know if you installed it right". I said" fine but if you find it messed up from the factory will you reimburse me?" They said "no". The $13 won't kill me, it's the princple of the matter. It works fine for now but, only ridden twice since I got it back.


----------



## atonyc68 (Feb 8, 2011)

Optimus said:


> You got a fluke, atonyc68, KS is pretty good stuff. This my second KS post over the last 2 years, lots of hard usage, only 1 minor problem that KS took care of promptly.


Ya i know, but still kinda pissed off, was so excited to get out on the trail to test this thing and it fails



Creeper said:


> Been there. Mine did'nt work correctly out of the box. My kevlar cable was too long or it had slipped. It was frayed and the plastic inside the coupler kept me from pulling it through. I actually tried to fix it but broke the coupler trying to tighten it enough not to slip. They suggest priority mail. I shipped from Alabama on Thursday and got it back the following Friday and that included a holiday. Their fast but, it sucks having to pay $13 more to get a post to work correctly that should have worked correctly in the first place. They aren't even sympathetic about it when you call. I believe they could care less. I tried to get them to pay my shipping since it was brand new but, they refused. They use the excuse of "we don't know if you installed it right". I said" fine but if you find it messed up from the factory will you reimburse me?" They said "no". The $13 won't kill me, it's the princple of the matter. It works fine for now but, only ridden twice since I got it back.


Oh man that sucks, ya worst for me, i'm from canada, bought it in the US when I was there, maybe i'll just get them to send me the replacement parts and then just do it myself


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

Cult Hero said:


> Just finished installing my 125 and found that the "grappling hook" that hooks in the actuator was rather weak and flimsy. During the install I noticed what one of the arms was bent and not hooking (no idea how that happened) so I GENTLY tried to bend it back. Needless to say it broke off.
> 
> It still is working, but disappointed that the system seems to rely on one tiny piece of fragile material. I understand the idea is to be able to disconnect the seatpost from the bike quickly, but I don't ever really see leaving my bike anywhere long enough for it to be stolen. I would rather see a more permanent attachment that is a little more robust.


Fully agree on the hook claw... piece of cheese. Havent broke mine but I wont be fiddling with it more than necessary. Saving grace is that actuator bar it hooks onto needs only a very light action --so that alone at least wont be breaking the claws.


----------



## atonyc68 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey anyone know the KS post paste they use, can i just use my bearing grease i usually use or does it have to be their paste?


----------



## hssp (Aug 28, 2007)

atonyc68 said:


> Hey anyone know the KS post paste they use, can i just use my bearing grease i usually use or does it have to be their paste?


Use Slick Honey or Slickoleum and nothing else. Other greases will make the post sticky. Trust me.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah, suspension specific grease. Other bearing greases can mess up the plastic parts.


----------



## Cult Hero (Apr 30, 2007)

anyone know how to get ahold of KS other than their RA form? They seem to want me to send the whole post back, but I just need a new claw..


----------



## atonyc68 (Feb 8, 2011)

hssp said:


> Use Slick Honey or Slickoleum and nothing else. Other greases will make the post sticky. Trust me.





Lelandjt said:


> Yeah, suspension specific grease. Other bearing greases can mess up the plastic parts.


Awesome thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## atonyc68 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cult Hero said:


> anyone know how to get ahold of KS other than their RA form? They seem to want me to send the whole post back, but I just need a new claw..


Ugh oh man, that might mean i have to send mine back as well, hopefully they can send me just the parts

found this on their site

KS USA
26741 Portola Pkwy Suite 1E658
Foothill Ranch, CA 92610
Tel: +1 (949) 742-1180

Too bad they don't have a toll free number, or do they?


----------



## Cult Hero (Apr 30, 2007)

atonyc68 said:


> Ugh oh man, that might mean i have to send mine back as well, hopefully they can send me just the parts
> 
> found this on their site
> 
> ...


Yea, called that number a few times and all I get is vm. Post is working fine, but the claw has one arm. I have two good rides on it now and stoked on how the post is working. I will be dropping the pressure and I bumped it up to get a fast rebound but actually find that a slower rebound helps me fine tune the seat position I am looking for.


----------



## dodger (Feb 10, 2004)

*Trials and tribulations*

3 rides on my new 31.6 150mm LEV. Sometimes it won't stay at full drop. Comes back up a couple inches. Does this a few times when cycled down and then seems to catch and be all good. Seems to occur after it hasn't been cycled for a few minutes plus.

Weird...and disappointing. I had a 900 series for over 2 years with no issues. At least I'm 5 minutes from KS offices, left them a VM today for warranty service.

UPDATE 1:

Mea coupa...I wanted to update this as I think I'm to blame here: Today the post wouldn't drop for me. I was pissed. I pulled the red cover and the hook was still attached and it was pulling the internal barrel and kevlar down so i figured something internal was bad. I tightened the barrel adjust as far as it would go and the post finally started to budge. When I got home I shortened the cable and moved the grappling hook closer to the housing (with barrel adjuster all the way in). I think 2 things had happened:

1) the cable stretched a bit or housing compressed a bit or the cable may have slipped, perhaps I hadn't tightened the set screw on the hook tight enough? That would explain why the post wouldn't drop if their wasn't sufficient tension/cable throw.

2) I noticed the tip of the cable ferule is supposed to lock into that red cover (like pull the ferule down, insert cover, let ferule up). That little plastic ferule tip was buggered up (even though the red cover was fitting perfect). Maybe that tip was protruding inside enough to interfere with the spring and temporarily slow the cable return enough to let the post come back up a bit before locking? The KS instructions don't give much detail for that ferule tip/cover interface. I wish the ferule was metal to be a bit more robust at the tip.

I removed the deformed ferule tip and with good cable tension now it seems to be working perfect again. I'll update with more time on it but I didn't want to throw KS under the bus without cause and I wanted to pass along the experience for other users/potential buyers.

UPDATE 2:

Product is indeed faulty. Works OK if unweighted or pushing on it by hand when off bike. But keep it weighted and/or try to drop it fast and it locks up solid. Sometimes it wont budge, sometime it drop an inch or so, and sometimes it will drop all the way but then return up a couple inches even when I've released the lever.

There's absolutely zero cable slop but it's also not overly taught.

Going back to KS tomorrow under RA. I'm going back to my 2 year old flawless i-950 and selling this POS after warranty.


----------



## cmarshack (Jul 24, 2007)

dodger said:


> At least I'm 5 minutes from KS offices, left them a VM today for warranty service.


You will still have to get an RA and send it in. I am in OC too and had to do this with my Supernatural. The good news is it takes about three days total, door to door to get it back. I really don't know how they turn them around so fast!

My LEV has had no issues except popping the red cap off and spending 15 minutes looking for it. I just threw a zip tie over it and called it a day! I may try to flip the claw around a remove the zip tie, but so far don't see any reason to.


----------



## snoroqc (May 6, 2005)

Ordered a KS Lev 100mm from Bikebling.com said ks is backorder and will not ship before mid to end november. Good deal *@ 296,65 + shipping but they already took the money via paypal and no communication on in stock /backorder item, I had to asked.


----------



## dodger (Feb 10, 2004)

*Bolt rub on seat underside*

I noticed the front bolt was gouging into the underside of my seat. Perhaps my seat (WTB Laser V) flexes a lot or I'm just a fat arse but that was no bueno. I trimmed the front bolt about 1/8".

Heads up.


----------



## -C- (Oct 26, 2006)

So I have just got a LEV, after getting fed up with my (3rd replacement) Reverb & it's comical fragile lever.

Out of the box it has a very small amount of twisting play, probably similar to my Reverb, but what concerns me is it has a small amount of fore/aft play. It is almost undetectable with no seat attached, but when I have a seat on it, there is a definate noticable play with the whole inner shaft able to rock slightly forward & backwards in the outer tube.

So, is this normal? Or is it a duffer that needs to go back out of the box? (good start!)


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd be worried about a bad bushing that will only get worse. I'd want it warrantied now and would contact KS if I were you.


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

I have been using a LEV since last July with no issues at all, it works really well, better than my previous 2 ks 950i seatposts...it is smoother and faster and the fixed cable position is a must for me as with my previous 950i on my Nomad, the cable got caught with one of the pivots of frame not matter how long or short was the cable, so for me, LEV= so far so good!!


----------



## NomadSC (Jul 28, 2012)

-C- said:


> So I have just got a LEV, after getting fed up with my (3rd replacement) Reverb & it's comical fragile lever.
> 
> Out of the box it has a very small amount of twisting play, probably similar to my Reverb, but what concerns me is it has a small amount of fore/aft play. It is almost undetectable with no seat attached, but when I have a seat on it, there is a definate noticable play with the whole inner shaft able to rock slightly forward & backwards in the outer tube.
> 
> So, is this normal? Or is it a duffer that needs to go back out of the box? (good start!)


I've got the same issue with my lev150. Just put it on Tuesday and got the first real ride in with it today. The play isn't noticeable while riding, so I don't think it's too big of a deal. If the bike is stationary, I can shake the seat and definitely feel the play from front to back. Besides the play, the post worked as smooth as I expected it would.


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

Anyone purchase a 27.2 KS LEV yet? I'm not-so-patiently awaiting that size-- doesn't seem to be in stock anywhere  

Love my Supernatural... now just need a 27.2mm post to put on my other bike


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

Uggh, my Lev started creaking again on a long ride. Gotta say, this thing is pretty temperamental for the price, have a serious love-hate relationship with it. How hard can it be to make a solid connection at the head like every other seat post?


----------



## Mark N (Jan 26, 2006)

So far so good, touch wood, with my Lev 125. There have been some comments about the screws working loose, mine did once but has since been secure. I have copper ease on the threads and on the conical nut others have used thread lock.


----------



## snoroqc (May 6, 2005)

rfxc said:


> Anyone purchase a 27.2 KS LEV yet? I'm not-so-patiently awaiting that size-- doesn't seem to be in stock anywhere
> 
> Love my Supernatural... now just need a 27.2mm post to put on my other bike


ordered a 30.9 100mm from Bikebling. And bb said mid december (from initially mid, end november)


----------



## hrdude (Feb 17, 2006)

My Lev has been great but I need to replace the inner cable. It appears the barrel end that goes into the remote lever is slightly smaller than a standard shifter cable. Anyone know what brand cable fits?


----------



## shiny (Jul 4, 2007)

hrdude said:


> My Lev has been great but I need to replace the inner cable. It appears the barrel end that goes into the remote lever is slightly smaller than a standard shifter cable. Anyone know what brand cable fits?


Strange, I replaced my cable with a standard shift cable, no issues.


----------



## Dutshlander (Aug 19, 2012)

I've replaced it also with a standard shifter cable, had no problems fits well


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

The inner cable is Kevlar and you will have to get it through KS.
My cable has broke 2 times. Order two that way you have one as a backup. KS has a video on there web site showing how to replace the inner cable.


----------



## atonyc68 (Feb 8, 2011)

hrdude said:


> My Lev has been great but I need to replace the inner cable. It appears the barrel end that goes into the remote lever is slightly smaller than a standard shifter cable. Anyone know what brand cable fits?


Seems like this is gonna be the major problem with most LEV's as i'am too in the same boat, mine was practically DOA because of this, brand new, testing install and it fails to drop, my kevlar wire slipped and was frayed, didn't even get to test it on the trails yet :madmax:



Rock dude said:


> The inner cable is Kevlar and you will have to get it through KS.
> My cable has broke 2 times. Order two that way you have one as a backup. KS has a video on there web site showing how to replace the inner cable.


How long was it before they sent you the replacement parts?

its almost been a month for me and still nothing  maybe i should just use shifter cable as the guys above did


----------



## hrdude (Feb 17, 2006)

FYI on cable replacement; I have been to 3 different bike shops and found that a standard shift cable will NOT fit into the opening on ths KS Lev carbon lever. The barrel end of the KS cable is noticeably smaller than the end on a standard shift cable. A standard shift cable will not fit unless you modified the head by grinding it smaller. The bike shops recommended trying a Campagnolo shift cable since the end is supposedly smaller. Unfortunately, they didn't have the Campy cable in stock. Ughh. Still trying to get this sorted.


----------



## shiny (Jul 4, 2007)

Well mine has been creaking badly again. Changed saddles to rule that out and went to release the cable from the seatpost so I could clean it all down and re-install and broke the tab it connects to. So will contact local distributor (Australia) and see what can be done. :madman:


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

How long was it before they sent you the replacement parts?

its almost been a month for me and still nothing  maybe i should just use shifter cable as the guys above did[/QUOTE]

I have sent my post back to KS for repair two times and they have got it back to me within one week. You just have to keep in touch with them.

I don't think any shifter cable will work, the kevlar cable is very thin and flexible. I think the people that are using the shifter cable aren't replacing the cable inside the seat post.


----------



## atonyc68 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock dude said:


> I have sent my post back to KS for repair two times and they have got it back to me within one week. You just have to keep in touch with them.
> 
> I don't think any shifter cable will work, the kevlar cable is very thin and flexible. I think the people that are using the shifter cable aren't replacing the cable inside the seat post.


Oops right i thought they were talking about the inner kevlar cable


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

shiny said:


> Well mine has been creaking badly again. Changed saddles to rule that out and went to release the cable from the seatpost so I could clean it all down and re-install and broke the tab it connects to. So will contact local distributor (Australia) and see what can be done. :madman:


I'm getting so much creaking, can't stop it without stripping the seat post down, clean, then reinstall.

Starting to get rather jack of it.


----------



## Dutshlander (Aug 19, 2012)

waldog said:


> I'm getting so much creaking, can't stop it without stripping the seat post down, clean, then reinstall.
> 
> Starting to get rather jack of it.


try some "Finish Line- Teflon Grease" it worked by mine:thumbsup:


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

Dutshlander said:


> try some "Finish Line- Teflon Grease" it worked by mine:thumbsup:


I put a squirt of WD40 between the plates as I tightened. Did the trick but hoping it doesn't eat away at any non-metal components in there. I suppose if it does I'll just send it back, sort of lost my patience with this thing. :madman:


----------



## Dutshlander (Aug 19, 2012)

shredjunkie said:


> I put a squirt of WD40 between the plates as I tightened. Did the trick but hoping it doesn't eat away at any non-metal components in there. I suppose if it does I'll just send it back, sort of lost my patience with this thing. :madman:


as if I've already written, Teflon grease is the magic medium.:thumbsup:
try it and you will not regret it:nono:


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

Dutshlander said:


> as if I've already written, Teflon grease is the magic medium.:thumbsup:
> try it and you will not regret it:nono:


Perhaps a stupid question: why have I never had a seat post with this problem in 30 years of bike riding? Wasn't this problem solved long ago? Where did KS go wrong?


----------



## Dutshlander (Aug 19, 2012)

hmmm I think it's a problem of the smooth surface.
I have the same problem with a fork-brige what I From time to time with the Teflon-grease solve, and it's gone for 2 months.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Mine's going back to the supplier. 

Sick of the creaking and inconsistent performance. 

I've tried so many different cable tensions to fix the issue of it not dropping whilst out on the trail and nothing works. 

Pretty over it.


----------



## Dutshlander (Aug 19, 2012)

waldog said:


> Mine's going back to the supplier.
> 
> Sick of the creaking and inconsistent performance.
> 
> ...


is a pity that it is not satisfy you, it is possible that it has a factory error?:madmax::eekster:


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Dutshlander said:


> is a pity that it is not satisfy you, it is possible that it has a factory error?:madmax::eekster:


I really don't know. It's my second post already.

I just hope they have a quick turn around.


----------



## Cult Hero (Apr 30, 2007)

I replaced my cable with a reg derailleur cable and it it no issue at all. I have about 10 rides on it and so far it has been flawless. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## slyfink (Apr 15, 2004)

I think I may have found one of the limitations of the LEV. I went out for a ride in 17°F (-8°C) last night and when I got on my bike in the parking lot, the post wouldn't stay put, it was moving up and down. After looking at it a bit, it seemed the actuation cable was stuck. So I wiggled it around a bit and the post locked in place in the "up" position. At least I could ride. After the ride, I brought my bike down to my basement, and this morning, no matter what I do, the post doesn't move. The lever actuation cable seems to be moving a bit, but I'm not sure what's going on. I'm going to bring it into the shop. I had an issue a while back with the little kevlar "string" inside the post coming undone (slipping), but my shop was able to reattach it properly. I'm wondering if the cold did something to that mechanism again, possibly making it frail and having it break.

I'm ok with not having a dropper post in super cold conditions, and the post has been amazing since I installed it in august, under more normal conditions. This isn't a complaint, just an observation. I'll update once I've figured out what happened.


----------



## Dutshlander (Aug 19, 2012)

...


----------



## Proxyserv (Jan 13, 2009)

I went for the 100mm version of the LEV. My installation below:


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

Got my KS LEV 125mm a couple weeks ago and now have around 50 miles on it. So far so good. No issues at all and "it just works" to steal a line from Apple. I had a CB Kronolog and after having the same issue crop up on three separate posts, (slippage), was able to return it. For anybody interested, the KS LEV is smoother than the Kronolog (when it worked) and the remote is so much nicer. 

Keeping my fingers crossed and will chime in if any issues arise, but really hoping that this is the last time I post to this thread unless it is to answer a question. 

Oh, and for anybody that is still considering buying but want more information, there is a review of the LEV on VitalMTB.com. They used it for 4 months and posted a rather thorough review.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

JPBakerIII said:


> Oh, and for anybody that is still considering buying but want more information, there is a review of the LEV on VitalMTB.com. They used it for 4 months and posted a rather thorough review.


That article pretty much sums up my 4 months of experience with the Lev, except for that fact that mine had a slight wobble in the head clamp from the very start.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Proxyserv said:


> I went for the 100mm version of the LEV. My installation below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Proxyserv (Jan 13, 2009)

XgreygOOse said:


> Very nice indeed:thumbsup: May I ask what brake noodle part are you using? And is that a power corz cable? If so any problems..Cheers


Thanks. It just a standard 90degree aluminium brake noodle and the stock cable housing which came with the LEV. It is fairly new and I have only done 7 hours of riding time on the LEV with active use under muddy conditions. No problem with it so far. A happy customer here


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

*good and bad*

I was given a ks lev for Christmas. I've managed about 4 rides totalling about 15 hours. After each ride, the fore/aft wobble seems to increase as does the rotational play. Anyone else notice this? At what point do you decide it's an issue? Can't detect it while riding yet. Has anyone defined a tollerance on these yet?

Also, the finned cable end cap started to crack from the first use which now makes unhooking the post a bit more fiddly.

On the plus side, the a tion is quick and smooth and I'm lo ing riding with it. Just hope that slop doesn't get any worse.


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

For those trying to figure out which travel KS Lev to purchase they posted a formula to use on their Facebook page, since there isn't **** on their site.

"Measure the distance from your seat collar on your frame to the center of your seat rail with your saddle at your normal climbing height (full leg extension). Then subtract 50mm. "

Ordered my 31.6 125mm dropper today.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

anomaly said:


> For those trying to figure out which travel KS Lev to purchase they posted a formula to use on their Facebook page, since there isn't **** on their site.
> 
> "Measure the distance from your seat collar on your frame to the center of your seat rail with your saddle at your normal climbing height (full leg extension). Then subtract 50mm. "
> 
> Ordered my 31.6 125mm dropper today.


Link?


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

mattsavage said:


> Link?


They are listed under "KS USA" and that was the response given to a comment back in December.


----------



## Gal Shon (Nov 9, 2012)

-C- said:


> So I have just got a LEV, after getting fed up with my (3rd replacement) Reverb & it's comical fragile lever.
> 
> Out of the box it has a very small amount of twisting play, probably similar to my Reverb, but what concerns me is it has a small amount of fore/aft play. It is almost undetectable with no seat attached, but when I have a seat on it, there is a definate noticable play with the whole inner shaft able to rock slightly forward & backwards in the outer tube.
> 
> So, is this normal? Or is it a duffer that needs to go back out of the box? (good start!)





NomadSC said:


> I've got the same issue with my lev150. Just put it on Tuesday and got the first real ride in with it today. The play isn't noticeable while riding, so I don't think it's too big of a deal. If the bike is stationary, I can shake the seat and definitely feel the play from front to back. Besides the play, the post worked as smooth as I expected it would.


I bought my Lev 3 weeks ago, and I have the same problem...
What is the best way to deal with it? is the threaded ring got anything to do with it?


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

Just got my 125mm lev tonight, I see some people's collar on the post doesn't say lev on it like mine does? Anyone know if they changed it?


----------



## Mark N (Jan 26, 2006)

I have just check my 125 Lev and no markings on the collar.


----------



## djball (Nov 3, 2010)

Does anyone know when the Lev Integra(stealth) version will be available?


----------



## Hokidachi (Feb 7, 2012)

Proxyserv said:


> I went for the 100mm version of the LEV. My installation below:


Nice and clean setup. I was looking for housing hooks like the ones you have but only found the rotating hooks from Jagwire. Where did you purchase those hooks?

Hoki


----------



## Jongalt26 (Jan 25, 2013)

dviratinis said:


> *EDIT:* found that info on wiggle website: _The post is 385mm in length and has a travel of 125mm drop. Minimum insertion is 120mm, maximum insertion is 200mm. Stack height from the rails to the seatclamp is 55mm._
> I calculated and think that it can be too short for me  since with my current 410mm seatpost I have 270mm from the rails to the seatclamp... and with LEV I will have (385-120=265 mm) lenght only if inserted properly to the line. *Is it so terribly bad if I will install the post 5mm above the minimal insertion?* Reverb's minimal is only 80mm...


THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!
I've spent many hours looking for this info!


----------



## Proxyserv (Jan 13, 2009)

Hokidachi said:


> Nice and clean setup. I was looking for housing hooks like the ones you have but only found the rotating hooks from Jagwire. Where did you purchase those hooks?
> 
> Hoki


Hoki, those are the rotating hooks from Jagwire. Come in 4 per pack. They work great but you need to be cautious as they do not work with smaller diameter hoses. No problems with brake hoses and the ones from Jagwire :thumbsup:.


----------



## Hokidachi (Feb 7, 2012)

Proxyserv said:


> Hoki, those are the rotating hooks from Jagwire. Come in 4 per pack. They work great but you need to be cautious as they do not work with smaller diameter hoses. No problems with brake hoses and the ones from Jagwire :thumbsup:.


Thanks Proxyserv! I ordered the rotating hooks along with a LEV 125mm. It's amazing how this changed my bike (the LEV, not the hooks ) !


----------



## YamiRider1316 (Mar 26, 2011)

Anybody have a total weight (post, cable, remote etc) for a 30.9 150mm version of the Lev? Looking to purchase a dropper in the next week or so...


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

560 gr.


----------



## YamiRider1316 (Mar 26, 2011)

tp806 said:


> 560 gr.


Thank you


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

My 100 drop post has gone wrong today no idea what the problem is as it was working fine yesterday.

The remote cable still has tension, but pressing it gives no drop, I popped the red cap off and it appears to be fully compressing the spring as it pulls on the barrel mechanism.

Anyone else had theirs just stop dropping when all cables appear okay?


----------



## slyfink (Apr 15, 2004)

6thElement said:


> My 100 drop post has gone wrong today no idea what the problem is as it was working fine yesterday.
> 
> The remote cable still has tension, but pressing it gives no drop, I popped the red cap off and it appears to be fully compressing the spring as it pulls on the barrel mechanism.
> 
> Anyone else had theirs just stop dropping when all cables appear okay?


sounds like the same problem I had with mine. with mine, it was the kevlar cable inside the post that came undone from one of it's two clamping points. I brought it into my shop, who were able able to fix it, though based on the service video on KS's website, it seems like a pretty involved process...


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

I got an RMA number, annoying but I'll see how it goes through the process.


----------



## JYLO (Jan 15, 2004)

I just got mine yesterday. Installed it. And first thing I noticed was there is rotational play along the seatpost axis. Not what I expected after reading all the rave reviews. It is my first post so I also dont know where to set my expectation.


----------



## CliffEN (Aug 2, 2010)

It has been my experience that KS USA has terrific customer service. I have called any time I have had a question and have had good luck getting a hold of them. I would give them a call and see what they recommend.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

JYLO said:


> I just got mine yesterday. Installed it. And first thing I noticed was there is rotational play along the seatpost axis. Not what I expected after reading all the rave reviews. It is my first post so I also dont know where to set my expectation.


Every single dropper post on the market will have a tiny amount of wiggle. If you're talking 2-3 degrees of rotation, then that's an issue. But if it's just a little wiggle that you can percieve with your hands but is visually hardly noticable, then don't worry about. You'll never notice it under your asse.


----------



## nostayhome (Feb 2, 2013)

Has anyone own a KS i950r/supernatural and a Lev? Is the Lev worth the extra $130 or should I just save money and buy the supernatural? Thanks for your time!


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

nostayhome said:


> Has anyone own a KS i950r/supernatural and a Lev? Is the Lev worth the extra $130 or should I just save money and buy the supernatural? Thanks for your time!


I say go with the Supernatural. Lev has some funtional differences, but nothing that gives it better performance. They both feel the same going up and down.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

mattsavage said:


> I say go with the Supernatural. Lev has some funtional differences, but nothing that gives it better performance. They both feel the same going up and down.


I'd say it depends on the frame and how cleanly you can route the cable. Basically the only difference between the LEV and Supernatural is the non-moving cable. I have one bike where the cable slides so neatly down that there's no loop or mess when lowering the post. My other bike is a bit of a compromise with a taught cable running up from the top tube in front of the seatpost when it's up and a loop that sticks back a bit when it's lowered. It would be worth the money to put an LEV on that but but not the first one.


----------



## nostayhome (Feb 2, 2013)

Lelandjt said:


> I'd say it depends on the frame and how cleanly you can route the cable. Basically the only difference between the LEV and Supernatural is the non-moving cable. I have one bike where the cable slides so neatly down that there's no loop or mess when lowering the post. My other bike is a bit of a compromise with a taught cable running up from the top tube in front of the seatpost when it's up and a loop that sticks back a bit when it's lowered. It would be worth the money to put an LEV on that but but not the first one.


Thanks guys for taking the time to reply. I have a stumpjumper so it has factory holes for a command post. I'm assuming the cable size should be the same between the two.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

I have both and would recommend the Lev for a few reasons:

Prices had dropped on the lev to a point where it's not such a huge price difference
The sealed & fixed cable routing on the Lev eliminates most all of the maintenance issues the supernatural has, such as mud getting into the cable housing, housing getting kinked or pulled out of the ferull & cable stop as the post is cycled etc.
The Lev is 100g lighter, has smoother lever action, adjustable & quicker rebound speed (air pressure) and a better seat clamp.


----------



## nostayhome (Feb 2, 2013)

You just had to make me go and second guess myself. lol j/k
Thanks for your input and I will definitely take it into consideration. I plan on making a purchase within the next few days but I'm sure I'll have buyers remorse. lol


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

nostayhome said:


> You just had to make me go and second guess myself. lol j/k
> Thanks for your input and I will definitely take it into consideration. I plan on making a purchase within the next few days but I'm sure I'll have buyers remorse. lol


Almost no one has buyers remorse after getting the better, more expensive option.


----------



## nostayhome (Feb 2, 2013)

haha!!
Except when your wife reviews the CC bill. lol j/k


----------



## YamiRider1316 (Mar 26, 2011)

My 150mm Lev showed up today. Will install tonight. Looking forward to uppy downy awesomeness!


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

YamiRider1316 said:


> My 150mm Lev showed up today. Will install tonight. Looking forward to uppy downy awesomeness!


Yep, got mine a few days ago, and install was quick/simple. Just playing around w/ it in the living room, the thing screams "quality". Can't wait to get it on the trail and "drop it like its haaaaaaaawt".


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

nostayhome said:


> Has anyone own a KS i950r/supernatural and a Lev? Is the Lev worth the extra $130 or should I just save money and buy the supernatural? Thanks for your time!


Functionally the same yes but the difference is the height of the seat clamp on the LEV is significantly shorter and a better clamp design IMO. On the i950 I could only run the 125mm but with the LEV I am able to run the 150mm. This may not be your issue if you have lots of seatpost stickout which I did not.

One nice thing about the i950r/SNr is the cable design allows for easy cable removal, on the LEV you need to pop the cover and disconnect. Not a big deal but something to consider. Also the LEV is less prone to dirt in the lever mechanism although the SN improved on that with the rubber boot.

If you've got the coin get the LEV, otherwise the SN/r is still killer


----------



## ptd (Oct 18, 2012)

Stumpjumpy said:


> Yep, got mine a few days ago, and install was quick/simple. Just playing around w/ it in the living room, the thing screams "quality". Can't wait to get it on the trail and "drop it like its haaaaaaaawt".





YamiRider1316 said:


> My 150mm Lev showed up today. Will install tonight. Looking forward to uppy downy awesomeness!


Stumpjumpycan and YamiRider1316 can you do me a huge favour and measure the distance from the saddle rails to the bottom of the seat post collar with the post extended?
Appreciated!


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

6thElement said:


> I got an RMA number, annoying but I'll see how it goes through the process.


My post reached KS last Friday, it was back in the mail to me by Monday. A great turnaround time, problem resolved with minimal issue.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

ptd said:


> Stumpjumpycan and YamiRider1316 can you do me a huge favour and measure the distance from the saddle rails to the bottom of the seat post collar with the post extended?
> Appreciated!


I'd gladly do that.
However, I'll be on vacation til the end of the month, so don't wait on me.


----------



## nostayhome (Feb 2, 2013)

RipRoar said:


> Functionally the same yes but the difference is the height of the seat clamp on the LEV is significantly shorter and a better clamp design IMO. On the i950 I could only run the 125mm but with the LEV I am able to run the 150mm. This may not be your issue if you have lots of seatpost stickout which I did not.
> 
> One nice thing about the i950r/SNr is the cable design allows for easy cable removal, on the LEV you need to pop the cover and disconnect. Not a big deal but something to consider. Also the LEV is less prone to dirt in the lever mechanism although the SN improved on that with the rubber boot.
> 
> If you've got the coin get the LEV, otherwise the SN/r is still killer


Thanks!! 
I ended up getting the supernatural, after considering everyone's opinions. I really appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Definitely pleased with my fixed post, back to the same goodness.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Just about to place my order on this one!

Any suggestions on how to get the right size? I certainly don't need a 150mm travel post, so I'm thinking 125mm. I just want to make sure it's going to fit in my frame.

I'm 5'8" and ride a medium SC Blur LT. Anyone else with a similar size bike using the 125mm LEV? Thanks!

EDIT: I guess the measurement I really need is from the bottom of the saddle clamp to the maximum insert point of the post, where it would hit the port QR/clamp. From that I could figure out what length it needs to be.

Here's a pic of my bike with normal riding height:


----------



## Hokidachi (Feb 7, 2012)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Just about to place my order on this one!
> 
> Any suggestions on how to get the right size? I certainly don't need a 150mm travel post, so I'm thinking 125mm. I just want to make sure it's going to fit in my frame.
> 
> I'm 5'8" and ride a medium SC Blur LT. Anyone else with a similar size bike using the 125mm LEV? Thanks!


I'm 5'10" and have a 125mm LEV installed on a medium Yeti SB66C. I originally ordered the 150mm and canceled the order as I thought it might be too long.
Here is the LEV on my bike:









Hoki


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks Hokidachi! Looks like it should be about 125mm plus another 40mm or so, is that correct?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> I just want to make sure it's going to fit in my frame.
> 
> I'm 5'8" and ride a medium SC Blur LT. Anyone else with a similar size bike using the 125mm LEV? Thanks!


When your seat is at full roadie/climbing height how far is it from the top of the frame's seat tube to the saddle rails?
How much lower than that is the lowest you ever put it?
How much seatpost length can your frame swallow before it hits a stop?


----------



## Hokidachi (Feb 7, 2012)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Thanks Hokidachi! Looks like it should be about 125mm plus another 40mm or so, is that correct?


I just measured my setup, here you go:


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Perfect, thanks! Looks like I can fit a 125mm in there...although not sure I need it. Most of the time I only drop it 1-2" into a trail riding type position, so 100mm would be sufficient.

Anyone running the clamp on ODI grips? I've got Rogues right now and was going to do the integrated mount thing.


----------



## Hokidachi (Feb 7, 2012)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Anyone running the clamp on ODI grips? I've got Rogues right now and was going to do the integrated mount thing.


I do use the clamp with my ODI Ruffian. It's great!
I also added a brake noodle to bend the housing/cable. Someone else had this noodle idea, pretty cool and convenient.









Hoki


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Lelandjt said:


> When your seat is at full roadie/climbing height how far is it from the top of the frame's seat tube to the saddle rails?
> How much lower than that is the lowest you ever put it?
> How much seatpost length can your frame swallow before it hits a stop?


1. 7.5" from saddle rails to seatpost collar. 6.5" from saddle clamp to collar.
2. Maybe 4" down from there on long downhill sections...not slammed all the way to the collar.
3. It's a continuous tube on my bike, so LOTS of room.

From the pic Hoki posted, I've got enough to run the 125mm post with maybe 5mm to spare. From collar to bottom of the saddle clamp it measures 165mm, and based on that picture I'd need around 160mm. I'm thinking that is a little too close for comfort, and I'll opt for the 100mm version. Still overkill for most of my riding where I'll put it maybe 2" down.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Just as an update, here's my installation on the KS LEV 100mm. I probably could have gone 125mm, but it would have been really close. I did a good ride today, and 4" is enough travel to get it well out of the way on the downhills.










Cable routing on the Blur. Clean and out of the way.









Lever mounted on ODI Ruffian grips...great solution I must say.


----------



## broccoli rob (Jul 3, 2012)

Just to check. If my seat is 9in (228mm) fully extended and 5in(127mm) lowered. I would need a 125mm post? Thanks


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

broccoli rob said:


> Just to check. If my seat is 9in (228mm) fully extended and 5in(127mm) lowered. I would need a 125mm post? Thanks


Check the pictures above. If your post is 228mm between the seatpost collar and your saddle clamp, you have enough room for a 150mm. Adding 150mm travel + ~40mm for the inner/outer tubes junction, that's just 190mm.


----------



## ptd (Oct 18, 2012)

I've been following the 150 choice closely, there was another similar thread here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/minimal-dropper-seatpost-height-when-fully-extended-837468.html

From what I can tell, critical measurement of the 150 LEV is bottom of LEV seatpost collar to the saddle rails (when seatpost extended fully).
This should be compared to your existing top of seatpost clamp to saddle rails at pedalling height.

If the LEV measurement is more than existing measurement, your fine.

The other thread determined the 125 LEV measurement is 180mm, so adding 25mm for the 150 LEV, the minimum existing top of seatpost clamp to saddle rails should be *205mm*.

The only note was if your seatpost clamp has a larger outside diameter, the cable extension from the LEV cable clamp might foul, so you'd need an extra 20mm or so height..


----------



## limonko (Feb 28, 2013)

I found dimensions for KS LEV:


----------



## ptd (Oct 18, 2012)

limonko said:


> I found dimensions for KS LEV


:thumbsup: legend! :thumbsup:


----------



## broccoli rob (Jul 3, 2012)

Glad i checked this. I guess i do need the 150mm.


----------



## rzat (Sep 1, 2012)

First ride with lev installed and love it. Do you guys clean the post with something special? I use brunox deo on shock and fork, do you think it would be wise to use it on lev as well?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 20, 2008)

Anybody know what the weight difference is between the 150mm and 125mm?


----------



## atamayo (Nov 28, 2007)

*KS Lev 150*

KS Lev 150 for a large Ibis HD


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

*Not the first or the last to pick up a Lev*

I just got my 125mm Lev in the mail yesterday. Took about 10 minutes to set it up at home. I did do the measurements with my old KS i900 (stem to seat tip, and bb to seat rail) so I could install the Lev at approximately the same.

When I had my i900 setup on my trail bike, that does get used to ride on the shore, I would fully use the 5" drop plus some. To get full extension for the climb, I will sometimes lift the post about 3/4" a then drop to as low as the i900 could go before bottom out in the frame. The extra drop was helpful for the really steep sections to get low and behind the seat. I have setup the Lev so that at full extension it is perfect for climbing. I mounted the cable access to the side so if required I can still drop the post in the seat tube 1/2 - 3/4 of an inch without messing up any of the cable routing.

Haven't had it out on the trail yet, but this thing feels ultra smooth. I will be reusing the i900 on my freeride bike as I typically don't raise and lower the seat as much as when I am on the trail bike. My i900 is the level mount with no remote. It works, just need to be a little more pro-active in getting the seat dropped and get the hand back on the bars.

I only hope the Lev works as well and for at least as long as the i900.


----------



## rzat (Sep 1, 2012)

what's better when not in use/transport-fully extended or pushed down? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

rzat said:


> what's better when not in use/transport-fully extended or pushed down?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Extended. Less pressure and no chance of it getting pulled up and getting air in the oil.


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

Always extended, no pressure on the whole system.


----------



## rzat (Sep 1, 2012)

That makes sense, thanks a lot.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## faip22thedoc (Oct 18, 2012)

Just ordered the 125 mm off bike bling for my new ASR-5....First foray into dropper posts and I'm stoked!


----------



## Mark N (Jan 26, 2006)

Lelandjt said:


> Extended. Less pressure and no chance of it getting pulled up and getting air in the oil.


Shipped from KS compressed. So will be stocked compressed.


----------



## Hokidachi (Feb 7, 2012)

Mark N said:


> Shipped from KS compressed. So will be stocked compressed.


They likely ship them compressed to save on packaging. I have my LEV always extended when not in use.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

Extended, unless on the rooftop carrier (anything to help reduce wind resistance and keep the bugs off the shaft).

Stored upside down, just like a fork.


----------



## Ronstar (May 19, 2010)

Has anyone ever lost the little red cable junction box cover lost mine on a ride today and can you buy them?


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

Call KS, you don't want that area to get gunked up.

Installed and rode my new one today, it is great. I am super happy with it.


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

Only time I have read about that cover coming off, they had the hook facing the wrong way. Make sure the hook is facing out or it will just happen again. Make sure your new cover has an O-ring on it.


----------



## TANK01 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have adjusted the hook to face out but it still popping the red cap off..... Anyone have similar issue?


----------



## TANK01 (Oct 16, 2012)

OK fixed! For those that have similar issue with red cap popping out even with the hook faced out. 

You need to check if the steel cable is protruding out of the hole in the hook piece. If so, you need to adjust the steel cable so it sit flat to the hole.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I can't remember the exact length, but the instructions give you a measurement (like 21mm?) to cut the housing so you have the correct amount of cable sticking out. That way, the cable doesn't interfere with the hook.

For any new buyers I highly recommend watching this video on installation prior to doing it yourself. I did, and it made following the directions a whole lot easier. It's probably one of the best and most thorough videos I've seen from a manufacturer.


----------



## Aleksandar Todorovic (Mar 12, 2013)

bad ass


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Just did a week long AM/DH mtb trip with the 125. This was my first use of the post and it performed flawlessly. Could not have ridden these trails w/out a dropper I dont think. I was using it constantly.

I noticed that the little plastic barb/ferrule that goes on the end of the cable housing that enters the junction box is wearing extremely fast, though. Looks pretty knackered - not sure why . . .


----------



## randan (May 18, 2005)

anvil_den said:


> Never liked the lock ring remote. Simply bad ergonomics needing to remove finger from brakes to activate it. Hybridize my LEV with a remote from an old Joplin instead.


anvil_den: do you still use the Joplin remote with your KS LEV? If so, how do you like it so far? I am thinking of switching as well to the Joplin remote as I don't like the KS remote that much.


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 20, 2008)

I installed my 150mm LEV last week, so have three rides on it now. It went on easily and has been flawless so far. The remote is perfect, it could not be designed better I don't think. I set it on the left side right above the shifter and it becomes second nature there very quickly. The post operates perfectly so far every single time, and the 150mm of travel is nice and I am glad I got that version. The action really is smooth up and down, and the set up is very clean with the non moving cable. I think the only hit on it is that there is some slight movement with the saddle. There is no way you could feel it riding, so I don't really know that it is a true downside, but it is there. I have heard that with every dropper out there, so maybe it is just the nature of the beast. All in all I am very happy so far with the post and it definitely makes downhills faster and more fun.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

Originally Posted by anvil_den 
"Never liked the lock ring remote. Simply bad ergonomics needing to remove finger from brakes to activate it. Hybridize my LEV with a remote from an old Joplin instead."

Why would anyone have to remove their finger from the brake if it's designed to be used with the thumb...?


----------



## hrdude (Feb 17, 2006)

Bummer, my Lev 125 died today. After 9 months of trouble free use it suddenly stopped working. Trigger & external cable are functioning fine but post will not move. Appears internal cable broke. Bummed because I finally got my seat position adjusted perfectly, uggh.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

@hrdude - Sucks! Be sure to post back when you figure out what happened, and how KS has responded. I just got my KS a couple months ago, and am interested to hear how their customer service and warranty process is.


----------



## hrdude (Feb 17, 2006)

After removing & inspecting, the internal cable wore out and broke. The internal cable is made from kevlar or some type of fiber string material. Friction from moving the post up and down wore through the fibers until it broke. Unless they've recently changed the cable material it looks like this could be a regular yearly issue. Other than this, it has been a great dropper post.
KS was quick to provide an RMA number & I've shipped the post back for warranty repair.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

hrdude said:


> After removing & inspecting, the internal cable wore out and broke. The internal cable is made from kevlar or some type of fiber string material. Friction from moving the post up and down wore through the fibers until it broke. Unless they've recently changed the cable material it looks like this could be a regular yearly issue. Other than this, it has been a great dropper post.
> KS was quick to provide an RMA number & I've shipped the post back for warranty repair.


When installing mine that was what I was thinking...how long is that internal cable going to last. Awesome post!, but that cable could be a flaw.


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

Reminds me a little bit of how the older cars used to have a timing belt that needed to be serviced and finally somebody got the bright idea to use a chain instead of a belt which made the 60,000 mile timing belt change a thing of the past. When will KS use a different material for their internal cable that will eliminate this type of problem? I also wonder if extreme cold weather would make the kevlar wear faster?


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I noticed he didn't install the barrel adjuster in the video, is it necessary?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

ehigh said:


> I noticed he didn't install the barrel adjuster in the video, is it necessary?


You don't need the barrel adjuster, but cables do stretch over time. That's why it's a good idea to install it, so you can tighten it up easily when the cable stretches out.


----------



## LowLow (Sep 18, 2007)

ehigh said:


> I noticed he didn't install the barrel adjuster in the video, is it necessary?


There's another video that's a couple of minutes longer that includes the adjuster video installation (@9:20) but is otherwise the same: 



. The guy says it's optional, but I found it useful.


----------



## AFI (Mar 6, 2009)

ehigh said:


> I noticed he didn't install the barrel adjuster in the video, is it necessary?


I didn't install one and haven't had any issues. Going on about 6 months now. I did my best to attach at tightly as possible.


----------



## dklopp (May 19, 2009)

AFI said:


> I didn't install one and haven't had any issues. Going on about 6 months now. I did my best to attach at tightly as possible.


I am glad I installed mine. It gives you some on-the-fly adjustment for the lever engagement point and to compensate for a little bit of cable stretch. Plus, it means less chance of damaging that small, fragile aluminum hook - I am most worried about this part of the post and am considering trying to get a spare...


----------



## literally (Apr 14, 2013)

Does anyone know if the diameter of the inner post of the LEV and reverb is the same? I'm trying to determine if the travel limiter clamp from the reverb will fit on the LEV...


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

Does anyone else have a problem with having to unweight their seat, then hit the remote, then weight it again to get the post to go down?

I just installed my 125 and went for a ride and it wouldn't go down unless I did a little bum hop. That can't be normal...


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

Fixed. Just needed to take some slack out with the adjuster barrel. Flipped the hook around too. Success.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Ronstar said:


> Has anyone ever lost the little red cable junction box cover lost mine on a ride today and can you buy them?


I almost lost mine. The little o-ring tore, creating a loose fit and the cover was hanging out of the box.

I don't like the box/cover/o-ring design, at all. Way too cutesie/fussy for a part that potentially gets blasted by dirt, rocks, water and debris.

Seems like a small allen screw (or 2) to hold the cover on would have been tidy and secure. The box/cover O-ring should sit captive in a ridge inside the box, like a gasket, completely eliminating the possibility of pinching/twisting the o-ring during removal/replacement of the cover.

The plastic barbed ferule that goes into the box should be made of aluminum - mine has disintegrated and cracked in short order . . .

My post still functions beautifully, however . . .


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

This is an amazing post!!!!

That being said, I don't feel it performs any better than the i-series or supernatural. I guess, technically, it shouldn't. 

Hopefully the price will come down soon and the availability goes up! If I buy again, soon, I'll probably just get the Supernatural instead.


----------



## literally (Apr 14, 2013)

djball said:


> Does anyone know when the Lev Integra(stealth) version will be available?


I didn't see this answered anywhere - Since I'm in the market and deciding between the LEV and the Reverb I emailed KS today about Integra aftermarket availability and was told "A few months."


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

So...I figured out what that creaking noise was! I am an idiot, and the noise was rocks grinding around in my skull where my brain should be. 

But seriously, I just didn't have my torque wrench set correctly so the bolts weren't tight enough on the seat clamp. Properly torqued them and problem solved.


----------



## NW-Rider (Apr 1, 2010)

My seat in climbing position is 130mm from the seat post collar. The 100mm version extends 157mm past the color when the post is set as far down as possible. Having it extend 27mm too high every time I release the post, would this be a deal breaker? Looking to get feedback from those who have it, before I pull the trigger and order one. Anyone else find themselves in this situation?

Thanks,


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

NW-Rider said:


> My seat in climbing position is 130mm from the seat post collar. The 100mm version extends 157mm past the color when the post is set as far down as possible. Having it extend 27mm too high every time I release the post, would this be a deal breaker? Looking to get feedback from those who have it, before I pull the trigger and order one. Anyone else find themselves in this situation?
> 
> Thanks,


Check this image from KS and then measure from seatpost collar to saddle rails. You basically need to add travel (100mm) + post head (22mm) + cable/collar (35mm), and compare that to your own measurement. I've included a pic of my 100mm travel post below, with a total height collar to rails of 185mm.



















Old seatpost, ~185mm from collar to rails:


----------



## Jongalt26 (Jan 25, 2013)

NW-Rider said:


> Having it extend 27mm too high every time I release the post, would this be a deal breaker? Looking to get feedback from those who have it, before I pull the trigger and order one. Anyone else find themselves in this situation?
> 
> Thanks,


You'll be able to stop the seatpost wherever you want. The only time the seatpost would be fully extended, in your case, is if you inadvertantly press the lever when you aren't above the seat to stop it. Plus 27mm is only an inch so it should be an easy recovery even if the post becomed fully extended while you're riding.
The only downfall is that you'll just have to be over the seat while you extend the post. 
j


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

deal breaker...

I'd get the 300mm Supernatural. It functions equally as well and you wont have to hunt for the proper seat height.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

May wanna try running a simple/thin seatpost collar/clamp that allows the LEV to be lowered maximally, ie the clamp and the LEV junction box do not make contact when the LEV is pushed all the way into the seat tube. This would buy you another 24mm.


----------



## Mac_Aravan (Nov 22, 2012)

Supernatural seatpost rail holder is flawed. I have a friend who snaps the bolts from time to time. Last time was yesterday and luckily he got some spare bolts.

Bolts are on left and right, working in a bad mechanical way (shear). It was quality steel bolts (not even stainless which are worse). Even using loctite did not prevent it.

No problem with the LEV (I have one), the bolts are front and behind, this way no shear problem.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

Mac_Aravan said:


> Supernatural seatpost rail holder is flawed. I have a friend who snaps the bolts from time to time. Last time was yesterday and luckily he got some spare bolts.
> 
> Bolts are on left and right, working in a bad mechanical way (shear). It was quality steel bolts (not even stainless which are worse). Even using loctite did not prevent it.
> 
> No problem with the LEV (I have one), the bolts are front and behind, this way no shear problem.


I have 3 supernaturals. Never had a problem, not a creak, not a groan. And I'm a fatty. I've never heard of bolts breaking, if that was really a systemic problem, someone would've posted it here at some point in the last 3 years...


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

NW-Rider said:


> My seat in climbing position is 130mm from the seat post collar. The 100mm version extends 157mm past the color when the post is set as far down as possible. Having it extend 27mm too high every time I release the post, would this be a deal breaker? Looking to get feedback from those who have it, before I pull the trigger and order one. Anyone else find themselves in this situation?
> 
> Thanks,


Why don't you raise your current seat post 27mm and ride around to see if you will get used to it? My legs stretch after I ride for a while so my seat post seems like it is a little too high when I start a ride but about 20 minutes in, the seat post height is perfect.


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

randan said:


> anvil_den: do you still use the Joplin remote with your KS LEV? If so, how do you like it so far? I am thinking of switching as well to the Joplin remote as I don't like the KS remote that much.


Yup. still on the Joplin remote. In fact I have another bike which I'm thinking of changing as well... but they don't sell them anymore. Closest to the old Joplin remote are the ones used in Xfusion HiLo adj posts...


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

Any difference in 2013 vs 2012 besides color? Which is which?
G


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

The upper picture is how my KS LEV 150 looks, bought new in late March 2013.


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks. I wonder if the listings and stores that show the silver one are selling old stock or if they just haven't updated their photos. I'll call KS and post if I hear. 
G


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

I have two KS LEV's, a 125 and a 100. The 125 was bought at the end of 2012 from pricepoint and looks exactly like the top photo. The 100 was bought a few months ago from bikebling and looks similar to the top photo except it has a different collar. The collar on the 100 is smoother, but has LEV printed on it. Everything else is the same as the top photo. 

So far, they both work flawlessly.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

QBP and BTi are still out of stock of the 150mm. This is silly. I've been trying to get one for over a year.


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

A few questions for those who have had a LEV for a while:

-Is there any actual solution to the problem of the seat slipping? Mine creaks like crazy and I have to re-tighten multiple times per ride. I recall the install video using carbon paste on the nuts, so maybe I'll give that a try.
-Does anyone have the size of the cover O-ring? Mine, like everyone else's has torn.
-Mine was always challenging to lower (I'd have to pretty much bounce on it) and now it's stuck up (used it maybe half a dozen rides). Is there anything to try prior to following the service instructions/sending back to K&S?
-It would return to full extension fine, unless I only lowered it a small amount, in which case it wouldn't go up at all. I made sure that the seatpost clamp was as loose as I could get away with but no change. Is this normal?

It seems like a nice product and it gets great reviews, but so far I've had issues with almost every function of this thing (and it's a seatpost...there aren't many!). Hopefully I can get it sorted out, because it's great when it works.


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 20, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> QBP and BTi are still out of stock of the 150mm. This is silly. I've been trying to get one for over a year.


I don't know what QBP and BTi are, but why not order from someone who has them? I ordered from Bike Bling and paid $313 for the 150mm with their coupon code and it was in in less than a week.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

A few questions for those who have had a LEV for a while:

-Is there any actual solution to the problem of the seat slipping? Mine creaks like crazy and I have to re-tighten multiple times per ride. I recall the install video using carbon paste on the nuts, so maybe I'll give that a try.
*I used to have that problem, but I was not tightening the bolts to proper torque. If you're sure the setting is right on your torque wrench, maybe try someone else's or the LBS.*

-Does anyone have the size of the cover O-ring? Mine, like everyone else's has torn.
*I've never had a problem with the O-ring or the cover, so not "everyone" has this problem. In fact, after I got the cable cut to the right length, there's been no reason to ever remove it?*

-Mine was always challenging to lower (I'd have to pretty much bounce on it) and now it's stuck up (used it maybe half a dozen rides). Is there anything to try prior to following the service instructions/sending back to K&S?
*Again, I've never had a problem with lowering the saddle. Just hit the lever and sit on the saddle. It sounds like some people had problems when a)they installed the hook backwards, b)tightened the post collar too much. If neither of these is the case, it sounds like the post needs to be sent back to KS as it is not functioning properly.*

-It would return to full extension fine, unless I only lowered it a small amount, in which case it wouldn't go up at all. I made sure that the seatpost clamp was as loose as I could get away with but no change. Is this normal?
*Again, I'd say that if the installation of the hook is correct and seat post clamp is correct, it sounds like you got a bad post. It happens, so it may be time to talk to KS about an RMA.*


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Lelandjt said:


> QBP and BTi are still out of stock of the 150mm. This is silly. I've been trying to get one for over a year.


UniversalCycles.com has the 150mm in 31.6mm, but it looks like they are out of 30.9. That's where I ordered mine from with coupon code "VIP15" for 15% off, no tax, and free shipping.


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks. O-ring was definitely my fault. I opened it after the seat stopped going down to make sure there was nothing obviously wrong and that the cable pull was sufficient to disengage the "lock". O-ring looks to be 1mm thick and 20mm ID if anyone else needs one.

Seat slips all the way forward when tightened to spec and also when tightened about as much as I'm comfortable doing without fear of stripping threads etc.

Hook is installed correctly (facing out) and post is clamped as gently as I can get away with without having it slide. 

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll probably be in contact with KS about an RMA.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

anvil_den said:


> Never liked the lock ring remote. Simply bad ergonomics needing to remove finger from brakes to activate it. Hybridize my LEV with a remote from an old Joplin instead.


I think perhaps you had the KS remote installed backwards or upside down. It is THUMB actuated, thus no need to remove any fingers from brake lever.


----------



## cmarshack (Jul 24, 2007)

hrdude said:


> After removing & inspecting, the internal cable wore out and broke. The internal cable is made from kevlar or some type of fiber string material. Friction from moving the post up and down wore through the fibers until it broke. Unless they've recently changed the cable material it looks like this could be a regular yearly issue. Other than this, it has been a great dropper post.
> KS was quick to provide an RMA number & I've shipped the post back for warranty repair.


The LEV is the best post I have had to date (Several Joplins and a KS Supernatural) but my internal cable broke last week too. Off to KS USA for a quick fix. Lasted 8 months of solid use.


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

Follow up to the picture question:
I just spoke with Ron @ KS. The picture with the silver is an older promo/proto picture that is still floating around. They're all black now. The newer/current models come with a smooth collar. The knurled ones were the late 2012 early 2013 version. No internal differences.
That's AFAIR. 
Just ordered a 100mm 30.9 from JensonUSA. Price matched and offset with a gift card (thanks sis). Still big $$$ but...Should be here Friday. 
-G


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

Anybody know of any foam lock on grips that are compatible with ODI clamps so I can integrate the remote?
-G


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

ebarker9 said:


> A few questions for those who have had a LEV for a while:
> 
> -Mine was always challenging to lower (I'd have to pretty much bounce on it) and now it's stuck up (used it maybe half a dozen rides). Is there anything to try prior to following the service instructions/sending back to K&S?
> -It would return to full extension fine, unless I only lowered it a small amount, in which case it wouldn't go up at all. I made sure that the seatpost clamp was as loose as I could get away with but no change. Is this normal?


Check the hook to see if you have any of the wire sticking out. It is supposed to be flush. I installed one of mine and it acted screwy until I made sure the wire was flush. Mine only had a tiny bit sticking out and it had an effect on the operation of the post, so make sure you cut the wire to the correct length, and that it is flush in the hook.


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

Stumpjumpy said:


> I think perhaps you had the KS remote installed backwards or upside down. It is THUMB actuated, thus no need to remove any fingers from brake lever.


FYI, I've had adjustable seatposts in all shapes and configurations.. Have mounted the KS lever both ways, that is you can push down (like how most install it) or push up when mounted in reverse. Thing is not everyone has long fingers and thumbs.

I tend to grip to the end of bars with more levers more inboun using 1 finger-- so that kinda stretches the thumb more. To get the lever (conventional direction of installation) in a comfortable position enough to go with thumb will make the cable exit angle way too much upward. Messy and dorky looking up front as a result.

To each his own. Anyway this hybrid with a Joplin remote on the underside works well in this particular case without front shift lever.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

anvil_den said:


> Messy and dorky looking up front as a result.


OK cool.

But that's a matter of aesthetics not ergonomics.


----------



## Doppert (Apr 30, 2013)

I solved that problem with the use of a 2€ brake noodle. Looks clean and usable in both directions.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Mine pretty much looks like that without a noodle. I also located the barrel adjuster down by my shock mount for a cleaner look.


----------



## briangarson (Mar 10, 2010)

I just upgraded to the Lev from the i900r. First ride of the season on the i900r and I blew the cartridge inside the post. It did well though, lasting me 2 full seasons with on average 3-4 rides per week. I used the post alot.

I've done one ride with the new Lev and I have to say it has a better feel than my 900, it seems more responsive to the lever, and comes up / goes down a bit smoother.

I'm mechanically challenged so it took me nearly 1.5 hours to install it on my bike.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Haymarket said:


> I don't know what QBP and BTi are, but why not order from someone who has them? I ordered from Bike Bling and paid $313 for the 150mm with their coupon code and it was in in less than a week.


What's the coupon code? QBP & BTi are the main distributors that a bike shop would get a KS from but if I can't get one from my shop I'll go online.


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

I got mine from pricepoint for cheap.


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 20, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> What's the coupon code? QBP & BTi are the main distributors that a bike shop would get a KS from but if I can't get one from my shop I'll go online.


15off300


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

Stumpjumpy said:


> OK cool.
> 
> But that's a matter of aesthetics not ergonomics.


If you bothered to read the rest, obviously ergonomics is the bigger factor. Seeing the setup of your bike I guess it boils down to that we do very different kind of riding. Can understand how your setup of the lever doesn't really bother you


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

Haymarket said:


> 15off300


That is the best deal I have seen in 2+ weeks of searching. Comes in under $300 delivered. If they have them in stock and you want one, do it. Beat my deal by ~$15. Seems like they're in short supply. 
I hope I even like dropper posts. I'm diving in on testimonials and the epiphany that wow, my seat really is in the way frequently. 
Thanks for all the input.
-G


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Haymarket said:


> 15off300


Thanks, that's a rediculous deal. Close to wholesale. I got 2 to replace the 5" Reverb and i950 on my FR & XC bikes. Anyone want a cheap Reverb or i950, 31.6?


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

anvil_den said:


> If you bothered to read the rest, obviously ergonomics is the bigger factor. Seeing the setup of your bike I guess it boils down to that we do very different kind of riding. Can understand how your setup of the lever doesn't really bother you


Not trying to argue, but I read all of it. You said when you place the lever where it fits your ergonomics, you don't care for the aesthetics - which is fine. To each his own.

But to claim that using the remote requires one to take fingers off of the brake lever is uh - odd, to say the least.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

fire_strom said:


> That is the best deal I have seen in 2+ weeks of searching. Comes in under $300 delivered. If they have them in stock and you want one, do it. Beat my deal by ~$15. Seems like they're in short supply.
> I hope I even like dropper posts. I'm diving in on testimonials and the epiphany that wow, my seat really is in the way frequently.
> Thanks for all the input.
> -G


As a natural skeptic of all things, not just dropper posts, I was in the same boat. I had doubts about the benefits, but figured I'd never know for sure until I got a good post and rode with it regularly. I can say that after a couple months, it's changed my riding for the better and I wouldn't want to ride without it, except on a purely tame gravel road or easy XC ride. There's a few reasons why I feel that it has improved my riding:

1. Immediately faster times on the downhills. Not that I care too much about times, but that's just what the numbers showed with no other changes to the bike.

2. I was running my normal seat about 1/2" too low with the fixed post. I think this was because I was trying to get a "happy medium" between pedaling efficiency and ability to get behind the seat for the DH sections. Now I'm running at the correct height, and it's much easier on the knees and my times are better on the hill climbs.

3. DH sections are more fun with the seat out of the way, once I got used to it. Now I can ride with a lower center of gravity with my weight properly balance between front and rear tires instead of having my butt hanging over the rear wheel. It's more confidence inspiring on the steep drops and technical sections because I don't feel the seat is going to hit me in the rear.

4. Just within the past couple weeks, I've been lowering the seat for fast flowy sections. The ability to get lower on the bike and have a lower center of gravity makes it a lot easier to dig into the corners. Fun factor ++!


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

JPBakerIII said:


> Check the hook to see if you have any of the wire sticking out. It is supposed to be flush. I installed one of mine and it acted screwy until I made sure the wire was flush. Mine only had a tiny bit sticking out and it had an effect on the operation of the post, so make sure you cut the wire to the correct length, and that it is flush in the hook.


Thanks. I pulled the cover and just pulled the cable by hand and it works fine, so there must have been just enough cable stretch or the cable slipped under the setscrew. Either way, cable shortened ever so slightly and I'm back in business.


----------



## Ragz22 (Mar 10, 2013)

fire_strom said:


> That is the best deal I have seen in 2+ weeks of searching. Comes in under $300 delivered. If they have them in stock and you want one, do it. Beat my deal by ~$15. Seems like they're in short supply.
> I hope I even like dropper posts. I'm diving in on testimonials and the epiphany that wow, my seat really is in the way frequently.
> Thanks for all the input.
> -G


I reckon you will love it, the dropper post has really improved my riding skills, and the rides are even more fun with the seat out of the way on the downs


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks Haymarket, I just ordered the 150mm.

there is just about 8" between my seat collar and the seat rail currently at max height. you think that's cutting it close with the 150mm LEV? (total length will not be an issue.)


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> Thanks, that's a rediculous deal. Close to wholesale. I got 2 to replace the 5" Reverb and i950 on my FR & XC bikes. Anyone want a cheap Reverb or i950, 31.6?


Maybe I missed it - why the switch from the reverb?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

dbabuser said:


> Maybe I missed it - why the switch from the reverb?


For 6" drop instead of 5". On this bike the cable routing was really clean so the stationary cable isn't much of an upgrade but at my height 5" just wasn't enough difference between my climbing and descending heights. Now I can ditch the QR and only have to drop the post farther for serious jumping.

On my trail bike where it's replacing the i950 the routing wasn't as ideal so the LEV cleaned things up a lot but that extra inch was the real reason for buying.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> As a natural skeptic of all things, not just dropper posts, I was in the same boat. I had doubts about the benefits, but figured I'd never know for sure until I got a good post and rode with it regularly. I can say that after a couple months, it's changed my riding for the better and I wouldn't want to ride without it, except on a purely tame gravel road or easy XC ride. There's a few reasons why I feel that it has improved my riding:
> 
> 1. Immediately faster times on the downhills. Not that I care too much about times, but that's just what the numbers showed with no other changes to the bike.
> 
> ...


Ditto to all of the above.

The ability to get over the rear tire makes it SOOOOOOO much easier to attack rough DH sections at higher speeds than before.


----------



## hartwerks (Oct 2, 2011)

I got a 27.2 today with 100mm drop. I was very excited about it and stoked to get my NS Surge stepped up a level and ready for some serious fun. Unfortunately, the post has effectively no air pressure and so it does not return on it's own without getting off the bike and pulling it up. (In all fairness, it functions just fine as a "dropper" post. Unfortunately, it doesn't work at all as a "riser" post...) In and of itself, it's a bummer getting a broken post straight out of the box. Much more frustrating is the response from KS which was effectively that I could mail it to them (my cost) and they would get it fixed and send it back. So on top of buying a very expensive post, I get some added cost, added wait time, and added frustration.

Apparently KS can brag that they cost more because they are "the best," but they can't afford to send out a UPS label for a broken brand new product. Maybe I've just gotten spoiled by dealing with other companies with better customer service.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

There is an air valve on the top of the post, underneath the seat clamp. Part of the installation is checking to make sure it has the correct pressure. Did you check it?



hartwerks said:


> I got a 27.2 today with 100mm drop. I was very excited about it and stoked to get my NS Surge stepped up a level and ready for some serious fun. Unfortunately, the post has effectively no air pressure and so it does not return on it's own without getting off the bike and pulling it up. (In all fairness, it functions just fine as a "dropper" post. Unfortunately, it doesn't work at all as a "riser" post...) In and of itself, it's a bummer getting a broken post straight out of the box. Much more frustrating is the response from KS which was effectively that I could mail it to them (my cost) and they would get it fixed and send it back. So on top of buying a very expensive post, I get some added cost, added wait time, and added frustration.
> 
> Apparently KS can brag that they cost more because they are "the best," but they can't afford to send out a UPS label for a broken brand new product. Maybe I've just gotten spoiled by dealing with other companies with better customer service.


----------



## hartwerks (Oct 2, 2011)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> There is an air valve on the top of the post, underneath the seat clamp. Part of the installation is checking to make sure it has the correct pressure. Did you check it?


Unfortunately, there is no air valve and no adjustable air pressure on the 27.2 version of the LEV. It is preset at the factory. There seems to be a sealing issue in the Taiwan factory, and KS is aware of it.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Ah, that sucks! They really should send you a new post AND a return label...none of that RMA BS.



hartwerks said:


> Unfortunately, there is no air valve and no adjustable air pressure on the 27.2 version of the LEV. It is preset at the factory. There seems to be a sealing issue in the Taiwan factory, and KS is aware of it.


----------



## LeonD (Dec 26, 2003)

I installed a 125mm Lev on my Tallboy this weekend. No problem with the installation.

On my first ride I noticed the post dropped fine but was reluctant to rise. If I had it dropped for a few seconds it might rise up on its own. But if I left it down for any amount of time, the post would not rise up unless I "tapped" it with my bottom. Then it would come right up. Almost like it was getting stuck on something.

I tried different cable tensions (with the inline adjuster) and that made no difference. I did not try different air pressures; I'm using what it came with.

I've emailed Kindshock this weekend but haven't heard back from them. I was wondering if anyone here has experienced this or knows of a solution?


----------



## snoroqc (May 6, 2005)

LeonD said:


> I've emailed Kindshock this weekend but haven't heard back from them. I was wondering if anyone here has experienced this or knows of a solution?


May be your seatpost coller is too tight.


----------



## LeonD (Dec 26, 2003)

Didn't think of that but it makes sense. I used the torque value they recommended but could try a little easier. Just don't want the post to slip obviously.

Thanks.


----------



## snoroqc (May 6, 2005)

LeonD said:


> Didn't think of that but it makes sense. I used the torque value they recommended but could try a little easier. Just don't want the post to slip obviously.
> 
> Thanks.


Got the same problem so worth a try! Iput a little of friction paste.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

Yeah, try friction paste and less torque...


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

For one thing the seals need to break in and are sticky at first. Also the pressure range is 150-250psi. Mine came with about 180 in it. More air will make it pop up quicker and not stick but takes more force to push down. The only hitch is you need to remove the saddle to adjust this. I put 160 in and lile how easily the post pushes down but also have it hessitate some coming up. I've finally found my perfect seat position so I'm hesitant to pull it off and up the pressure. I'm hoping the sticking goes away in a couple more rides.


----------



## LeonD (Dec 26, 2003)

So I re torqued the post to 6NM instead of 7NM. Riding up and down the driveway, it seemed better.

What's odd is that in the work stand, it always comes up (even before I loosened the bolt). It's not till I'm really riding the bike that the post stays down. I'll take it in the woods after work.

Not sure if this will help coming up or not but I might try putting more air in the post. It feels like it's compressing too quickly when I have it go down.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

LeonD said:


> Not sure if this will help coming up or not but I might try putting more air in the post. It feels like it's compressing too quickly when I have it go down.


Adding more air will fix both those problems. Before putting my seat on I felt the post with 150 & 250psi (I chose 160 but now think I should have done 180). Big difference in the pressure required to push it down and how quickly it comes up. You're looking for enough force to overcome the stiction holding it down and enough resistance when lowering to easily find the height you want. What you don't want is so much resistance when lowering that you're having to push the seat down with your ass while being hit with bumps.


----------



## LeonD (Dec 26, 2003)

So I torqued the seat binder to 6NM (instead of 7NM) and put in 220 psi of air (up from 150 psi) and went out for a ride last night.

For the first 30 minutes, the post worked fine. After that, it started happening again. If I rode with the post dropped for any length of time, it would not rise when I hit the lever. I would have to tap it to come back up.

If I only drop the post for a few seconds, it'll come back up. The problem is when the post is dropped and ridden that way.

I emailed KindShock either Fri or Sat and haven't heard back from them. I would think a company would be responsive to someone buying $400 seatposts. Hopefully they'll stand behind their product.


----------



## T_E (Jan 8, 2008)

I have the 27.2x100 and it worked for a month. Now, The post does not stay down when pushing it halfway (2-3 inches). It slowly goes back up.

When the post is all the way down then it stays down. Sent it back to KS

(BTW, I know the hook needs to be facing out when hooking it to the barrel, however is there a trick on how to slide the hook easily to the barrel ?)


----------



## LeonD (Dec 26, 2003)

I pulled the barrel out a little and was able to slide the hook behind it on the first try.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

LeonD said:


> I pulled the barrel out a little and was able to slide the hook behind it on the first try.


^This. Use needle-nose pliers to grab the barrel and pull it down and out so the hook can easily be clipped behind it.


----------



## GoBuffs (Dec 7, 2009)

*KS Lev install Wtf ?*

How do I get the post to go up for install ? I watched the video and it doesn't mention how to do it. I took the red cover off and pulled down on the spot where the remote spring hooks up and nothing happened. Am I a moron? Just dropped good coin on this thing. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

GoBuffs said:


> How do I get the post to go up for install ? I watched the video and it doesn't mention how to do it. I took the red cover off and pulled down on the spot where the remote spring hooks up and nothing happened. Am I a moron? Just dropped good coin on this thing. Any help would be greatly appreciated


Did you try using needle nose pliers to grab the barrel and pull it down?


----------



## GoBuffs (Dec 7, 2009)

Lelandjt said:


> Did you try using needle nose pliers to grab the barrel and pull it down?


I used a pen to push it down. I cycled it 3 or 4 times and nothing


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

The locking mechanism will be released when the barrel and its string are pulled about halfway down. At that point air pressure is pushing the post up and stiction is trying to hold it in place. New posts are sometimes sticky and mine came with only 170ish PSI so it needed a tug to come up the first time. It resisted coming up a couple times during my first couple rides as well until the bushings and seals broke it.


----------



## Leq (Oct 5, 2010)

My first LEV was fine for about a year or so until the Kevlar wire broke. Sent the post for a warranty repair job and since I knew it'd take awhile I bought another LEV.

Well, this Fu**** showed similar symptoms like described above. The post doesn't lock down/up. This time the post was good for only a couple of weeks. Great. :nono:


----------



## nshore (Nov 2, 2007)

I just stuck the hook on the cable and used that to pull down the barrel. It took a couple of tugs on the seat to bring it up.


----------



## T_E (Jan 8, 2008)

T_E said:


> I have the 27.2x100 and it worked for a month. Now, The post does not stay down when pushing it halfway (2-3 inches). It slowly goes back up.
> 
> When the post is all the way down then it stays down. Sent it back to KS
> 
> (BTW, I know the hook needs to be facing out when hooking it to the barrel, however is there a trick on how to slide the hook easily to the barrel ?)


Update:

The post is still sitting @ KS USA one week to the day after they received it. Apparently, they are slowly finding issues with the 27.2. I was told they have to wait for the parts and tools coming from Taiwan.

One of the issues is the cap valve not maintaining enough psi since that size, 27.2 that is, psi is set up in the production facility. I ask for replacement but was told they only do repair here in the US. Oh well...:madman: Just an update


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

wow, seems like mucho problemo. Hope KS fix the problem soon.


----------



## k_z (Jul 23, 2012)

Just out of curiosity - how do you mount your bikes in a repair stands with Lev ? There is nothing in the manual about it, everybody seems to think it's not recommended but bike on a stand is much less load on the post than actual riding. What do you do ?


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is a cut and paste from an email exchange with KS.

-----Original Message-----
From: scott.g
Sent: Thursday, May 09, 2013 11:48 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Contact message from Scott

Hi purchased and installed a LEV recently and I am very happy with it. Thanks for having the service videos available, the serviceability was one of the factors that convinced me to choose the LEV.

I have two questions:

My repair stand clamp fits on the sliding mast between the seat and the collar. Assuming I keep everything clean and protected is there any reason I shouldn't clamp the upper post section in the stand?

I store my bikes suspended from their saddles, hooked over a closet rod which is hanging from the ceiling. Is this ok for the LEV? The bike is a little bit under 27 lbs.

I left a phone message yesterday and did receive a call back from Ron but I missed the call and shortly there after my phone bricked.

Thanks-
Scott

_
REPLY:_

Should be fine

Respectfully,

Ron Easton
KS USA
26741 Portola Pkwy 1E658
Foothill Ranch CA 92610


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

Is Ron the only person who works for KS-USA?

For the work stand, I still use a QR, unhook the cable and raise the post out of the frame to clamp the post slider rather than stanchion.

I set the angle so the post is purely in tension, no bending moment so I don't worry too much about the minimum insertion mark.


----------



## Hokidachi (Feb 7, 2012)

k_z said:


> Just out of curiosity - how do you mount your bikes in a repair stands with Lev ? There is nothing in the manual about it, everybody seems to think it's not recommended but bike on a stand is much less load on the post than actual riding. What do you do ?


I use this:


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

I've seen a mechanic clamp to the rear end of the seat's rails.

I almost never use my stand, except for major bike building. I'm so used to flipping the bike over onto the bars and seat to do maintenance, or just leaned against a wall or tree.


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

In the midst of installing mine. Anybody have problems with remote lever? Fully torqued mine still slips (Easton bar). I guess I'll have to file it down a bit. But a bit frustrating on such an expensive item. Also, is that some sort of string that pulls the barrel on post down? Durability seems pretty good from what I read, but have to admit that worries me. Hope I don't regret not waiting for the Thomson...


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

chunkylover53 said:


> In the midst of installing mine. Anybody have problems with remote lever? Fully torqued mine still slips (Easton bar). I guess I'll have to file it down a bit. But a bit frustrating on such an expensive item. Also, is that some sort of string that pulls the barrel on post down? Durability seems pretty good from what I read, but have to admit that worries me. Hope I don't regret not waiting for the Thomson...


No problems here, although I'm using mine on a ODI grip. Are you just clamping it to the bars? I have those same Easton bars, and maybe the smooth finish is causing it to slip more than a shot peened or powder coated handlebar would.

I wouldn't be afraid to torque that clamp down a bit more. Alternately you could use some carbon seatpost paste, which adds some grit in between the two surfaces.


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes, right onto easton sl bar. Thing is , I can't torque it any more - two ends of clamp are together. Seems like filing a bit off is only answer.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

That's pretty strange. Maybe try some sandpaper to inside of the clamp to rough up the surface a bit?


----------



## dodger (Feb 10, 2004)

One wrap of tape of your choice (I used Gorilla). It will tighten down on the bars nicely.



chunkylover53 said:


> In the midst of installing mine. Anybody have problems with remote lever? Fully torqued mine still slips (Easton bar). I guess I'll have to file it down a bit. But a bit frustrating on such an expensive item. Also, is that some sort of string that pulls the barrel on post down? Durability seems pretty good from what I read, but have to admit that worries me. Hope I don't regret not waiting for the Thomson...


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

Those must be some thin bars because I have mine on Easton Haven (alum) bars and the remote tightened down easily. I like the tape idea. Another you might try is if you have an old inner tube. I cut a piece of old inner tube and wrapped it around my bars in the spot where I have my bike computer. The rubber is non slip and protects the bars finish. Good luck.


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

I have 2 Easton Havoc bars with 2 LEVs w/o any problems, I'd use carbon paste though...


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

Two levs each on Easton havon carbon bars with no issue here. I run them close to the odi lock-on but not as part of it.


----------



## Mark N (Jan 26, 2006)

> Yes, right onto easton sl bar. Thing is , I can't torque it any more - two ends of clamp are together. Seems like filing a bit off is only answer.


I seem to recall that there is a small allan grub screw in the remote for helping to get a secure grip of the bars. I will have a look at mine later to confirm.


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

Don't want to steal this thread but... I've been trying to get a part: the DU bushing for a 31.6 supernatural and the local distributors don't have it. I'm in Canada if that counts. I damaged the bushing after it fell off my workbench and spent some time on the floor... the thin bushing with the teflon is scrap now... If anyone has a spare or knows where there is one (for real!), please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

Mark N said:


> I seem to recall that there is a small allan grub screw in the remote for helping to get a secure grip of the bars. I will have a look at mine later to confirm.


Yes, mine has this - but no screw came with post to fit here - that's why I thought I was perhaps missing a piece or something. I did add a bit of tape to thicken the bars a touch, and it's working so far. Other than that, happy with post - looking forward to getting some more time on it.


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

Mine is starting to get a bit of wobble on it. Rotational and back and fourth. Not feeling it while riding it yet, but how much is okay and what's the fix?


----------



## paulney (Apr 20, 2012)

Got the 27.2 version, installed it... and if I slide the hook with jaws facing out, it pulls on the barrel just enough for the seatpost to never lock in place. The only way I can have it functioning is if I slide the hook with jaws facing in. They are thin enough to get the barrel up high so that the lock engages. Any advice?

Also, seems like not enough pressure from the factory - the seatpost does not extend all the way up - about 10 mm or so of travel - I have to nudge by hand. Will contact LEV and see what they say.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

onzadog said:


> Mine is starting to get a bit of wobble on it. Rotational and back and fourth. Not feeling it while riding it yet, but how much is okay and what's the fix?


Mine has a bit more fore/aft wobble than I'd like to see. When it becomes enough to cause a problem I'll send it in to KS.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

I bought mine (31.6mm/125mm) about 11 months ago. It stopped working half way through my ride today. I believe the internal Kevlar string snapped.


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

That's bad new. They should be easy to replace if you can find a spare string though.


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

I hope KS is solving the problem of the kevlar string breaking...


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

paulney said:


> Will contact LEV and see what they say.


The company is Kind Shock, Lev is the model...

Anyway, I'd completely disassemble everything, including the cable from the hook. Put it back together and double check the length of the cut cable, your housing length and routing, make sure the end of the cable doesn't extend out towards the hook (it should be completely flush at the end after you tighten the set screw), make sure the post that the hook attaches to and pulls down is well lubed, etc. Just do it all over and follow the instructions to a T.

Also make sure you seatpost clamp isn't too tight, the post could be inserted at a level where if the clamp is too tight it could be binding up the shaft on the inside of the post preventing full extension at the end of the stroke. just a thought...


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

Got a 30.9 150mm LEV today. Replacing an i950R that has dutifully served me for 3 years and sold still functioning pretty much as new. No rides on it yet, but here are some quick observations (many of which I am sure have been already noted in this thread)...

Out of the box, there is a tiny amount (maybe less than 1mm) of play felt if I wiggle the saddle side to side. There was definitely more on my i950 but it didn't progressively worsen over three years of use. We'll see how the LEV fares.

Post doesn't extend if I lift the bike up by the saddle when the post is lowered. i950R used to extend a couple of inches if pulled up on by the saddle.

The 'barbed ferrule' really should be made out of aluminum. Too flimsy and I don't think it'll last very long. Pretty sure a normal (non-barbed) ferrule would work, though. I am not sure about the function of the barbed one and the indentation it fills in the junction box.

The junction box cover needs to be secured better than it currently is. I have a feeling I am going to lose this one on the trails although it does sit flush and I have to pry it with a fingernail to remove it.

Tip: If the junction box cover is not sitting flush, you need to pull down on the ferrule, seat the cover THEN reseat the ferrule.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

And that's what the barbed ferule does, hold the cover on. Without it the cover is just pressed on.


----------



## fabricio fracchia (Mar 11, 2006)

I just received mine for my Ibis HD, I changed from a X Fusion HILO which I loved also, very good dropper but I liked something that avoid going up and down with the cable actuator attached in the same movement. Nothing again the X Fusion after 3 years of hard ridding replacing my Joplin. The only tricky part is the installation of the cable at the end in the post, but nothing difficult with the right tools an patience. Working is nothing less than amazing, up and down solid, you can grab the bike by the post without being fully extended and this will not came out like a syringe (it happens with the Joplin and HILO). The control to match the ODI grips is very nice and great feeling when actuated.
I just can say that I'm very happy with this post, I hope give an update in the next future after some ridding.

A closed eyes buy without any fail.

Cheers.


----------



## JackPeri646 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I recently purchased a LEV, but after my ride today I noticed that the seatpost would extend slightly with tension when I picked my bike up by the saddle. If I give it a bit of a wrist flick, the post would extend fully. After letting go of the saddle, the post would always rubber band back to the preset height whether it be all the way down or partially raised. 

Is this normal? I took a small tumble while riding, and did not try and see if the post did this before my ride today. The post still locks perfectly when force is applied downward on the saddle, and it still rises properly. I'm just concerned that something might be broken or loose in the post that could cause further trouble down the line.


----------



## fabricio fracchia (Mar 11, 2006)

JackPeri646 check if you have too much tension in the cable, maybe the lock system didn't do it correctly and a small gap is open inside the system because the tension.


----------



## beno0055 (May 17, 2013)

I just noticed this problem today too. There seems to be slack...so I dunno what the problem is. Might try taking it apart tomorrow.


----------



## atonyc68 (Feb 8, 2011)

Curious, has anyone tried replacing the inner Kevlar wire themselves after it has snapped?


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

I've adusted and trimmed one which was pretty straight forward but I've not replaced one.

There must be some generic cord out there that would work. I can't imagine it's unique to ks.


----------



## atonyc68 (Feb 8, 2011)

I've actually done it but while trying to get to the kevar wire, found it quite hard to remove the actuator end assembly without the inner shaft rotating. I've tried to use a strap wrench, but the shaft is too smooth, or my strap wrench just sucks, any suggestions on something that would hold the shaft tight enough so that i can easily remove that end assembly? Or where i can get a strap wrench like the one Rick uses in the tutorial videos? many thanks!


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

I use a cheap plastic strap wrench but l clean the post and strap with ipa first and wrap the strap down the post as far as I can before crossing back to lock on itself. That way, I get as much surface contact as possible.


----------



## atonyc68 (Feb 8, 2011)

onzadog said:


> I use a cheap plastic strap wrench but l clean the post and strap with ipa first and wrap the strap down the post as far as I can before crossing back to lock on itself. That way, I get as much surface contact as possible.


Thanks for the tip i'll give it a try


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

I am having a problem with my LEV Integra sticking the last 15-20mm or so at the top.. Anybody heard of this problem or know of a solution?


----------



## sohnice (Sep 5, 2010)

hmorsi said:


> The junction box cover needs to be secured better than it currently is. I have a feeling I am going to lose this one on the trails although it does sit flush and I have to pry it with a fingernail to remove it.


Ziptie your red lev cover, I lost mine in my local trail.
My distributor in my area is charging US$20 for that little red [email protected]$/^&(**$#$


----------



## LeonD (Dec 26, 2003)

Also be careful with that little o-ring. It's not the most durable.


----------



## anavot (Jun 7, 2006)

*Anyone now where can I order the inner kevlar cable for KS LEV 250?*

The inner kevlar cable of my LEV 150 post was broken today and I cannot find where to order a replacement. Please help.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

anavot said:


> The inner kevlar cable of my LEV 150 post was broken today and I cannot find where to order a replacement. Please help.


Straight from KS is the only possible option. Or they might say you have to send it back.


----------



## justoracle (Jan 12, 2011)

*how much side to side play on ks lev?*

Just installed mine this weekend and I noticed side to side play of about 1/4 inch when moving the seat side to side, I was told some play is normal but is 1/4 inch from the tip of the saddle side to side movement normal?


----------



## Mac_Aravan (Nov 22, 2012)

It seems excessive for me, mine has only a couple of millimeters at most after months of (ab)use.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

justoracle said:


> Just installed mine this weekend and I noticed side to side play of about 1/4 inch when moving the seat side to side, I was told some play is normal but is 1/4 inch from the tip of the saddle side to side movement normal?


Is that a measured quarter inch or and estimated quarter inch...? One mans 1/4" is another mans 2-3mm...

I'd say, yes, normal. You don't notice it when you're sitting down. Will have zero affect on performance.


----------



## sohnice (Sep 5, 2010)

anavot said:


> The inner kevlar cable of my LEV 150 post was broken today and I cannot find where to order a replacement. Please help.


If you are staying in the state, you can send it back to KS.
My buddy sent his i950 back to distributor in singapore, is already 6 weeks still no news yet! Our local distributor sucks!


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

No side to side play on either of my LEV's after a year on each. That sounds excessive if it is truly a quarter inch.


----------



## justoracle (Jan 12, 2011)

I contacted KS and they said to send it to them for repair. I bought it 6 days ago from Jenson USA (online order)... I could just return it for a full refund, but I may just go through KS to make sure when I get it back it's upgraded/fixed with no play. If I were to exchange it through jenson USA I may get one that behaves the same way ?? 
As some of you mentioned it probably doesn't affect functionality but worried that it would get worse with use, shelled out $350 for it and it sucks to get something less than perfect when new even if it doesn't affect functionality at least not now.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

justoracle said:


> I contacted KS and they said to send it to them for repair. I bought it 6 days ago from Jenson USA (online order)... I could just return it for a full refund, but I may just go through KS to make sure when I get it back it's upgraded/fixed with no play. If I were to exchange it through jenson USA I may get one that behaves the same way ??
> As some of you mentioned it probably doesn't affect functionality but worried that it would get worse with use, shelled out $350 for it and it sucks to get something less than perfect when new even if it doesn't affect functionality at least not now.


Just exchange it... Fewer people experience this problem than more. If you get another bad one, then run straight out and buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## justoracle (Jan 12, 2011)

Took the bike in for a tune-up yesterday and had the mechanic look at the dropper and it looks like the shaft moves maybe 1mm side to side but the rest of the play comes from the seat clamp. I took the seat off along with the clamp, looked it over, re-install it but it had the same amount of play as before, sending it to KS today.
I like the dropper, if I send it for an exchange to Jenson USA I'd have to take the cable off the bike, as you know that's the most tedious part of the installation, I'll send just the post to KS so they can fix it and hopefully have a good working dropper in a week or so.


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

New KS trigger for single ring users....looks nice!!


----------



## justoracle (Jan 12, 2011)

The side-to-side play on my LEV continues... this is what I've done so far, sent the seatpost to KC for repair, they got it on a friday and I received back the next friday, I'm CA and foothills ranch CA is about 2 hours away.

Installed it and what do you know... it has the same DAMN side to side play! Here's a video, what should I do? I'm thinking of just returning it to jensonUSA for a refund and stick to my regular non-drop post... if I exchange it, what are the odds I'll have the same problem ?

ks lev shock - side to side play - YouTube


----------



## cmarshack (Jul 24, 2007)

That is definitely not right, take it to Jenson's and exchange it for a new one. If you don't want to take the cables off the bike just see if they will let you leave the new cables and accessories in the box and give you only the seatpost on the exchange...worth a shot. But even if you have to trim and install new cables, it worth it not to have a lemon.

m2c


----------



## justoracle (Jan 12, 2011)

Called jenson-usa and they're sending me a new one, they couldn't just send me the seatpost without the cable (since I'm planning to keep the original cable that's already installed on my bike), so I'll get a complete package but I'll just send the unused cable along with the broken seatpost. Keeping my fingers crossed the new one doesn't have the same crap play as the original one.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

justoracle said:


> The side-to-side play on my LEV continues... this is what I've done so far, sent the seatpost to KC for repair, they got it on a friday and I received back the next friday, I'm CA and foothills ranch CA is about 2 hours away.
> 
> Installed it and what do you know... it has the same DAMN side to side play! Here's a video, what should I do? I'm thinking of just returning it to jensonUSA for a refund and stick to my regular non-drop post... if I exchange it, what are the odds I'll have the same problem ?
> 
> ks lev shock - side to side play - YouTube


Both mine had a bit of side to side play, one slightly worse than the other. But neither were anywhere near that bad...


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

I have two LEV's and one is totally stiff, and the other is almost the same. By that I mean, I feel something if I try to move it but you can't even see it actually move. I didn't get either from Jenson. I like Jenson but their price was too high and they still had pictures up of the first generation LEV. I got one from PricePoint and the other from BikeBling. The one from BikeBling with a coupon code was the cheapest (less than $300) and the newest generation LEV. That is the really stiff post. The one from PricePoint was a second generation LEV. 

If you get another bad one, I'd get my money back and try BikeBling. For your trouble you could end up saving a lot of dough. Good luck.


----------



## justoracle (Jan 12, 2011)

Holly ****!

got the new one from jenson USA and it has the same side to side play if not even worse! right out of the box!! I'm wondering if this is a problem with the 27.2 posts? Anyone else on here with a 27.2 100mm post that could verify how much side to side play you have? maybe I'm being over critical, apparently some side to side play is normal but it just doesn't seem right, appreciate anyone who could chime in.


----------



## justoracle (Jan 12, 2011)

KS wanted me to try with a different seat to see if it was the seat that was causing the horizontal play, it pretty much behaved the same, here is the video with a different seat, it's a road bike seat cause that's all I had to test with


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Just installed first dropper, KS LEV, lever on right side of handlebars. 1st ride, shifted a lot by accident, instead of operating KS lever. Does this get better as you become used to it? It was kinda frustrating/funny.


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

I put mine on the left because you don't shift the front rings nearly as much as you shift the back cassette. You are going to to want to shift and move the seat at the same time eventually. This way there is less chance of that happening and it will become second nature using your left hand after awhile. I also put my lever a little higher than I see most install it because then I don't accidentally hit it during real technical stuff.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

That's what I was thinking, but most people I see keep it on right. Left does make sense to me too. More Opinions?


----------



## Ragz22 (Mar 10, 2013)

On the left, I run a single chain ring now, but before that i was on the left for the same reasons JPBakerIII stated.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Keep the feedback coming, thanks


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

on the left too, but I run a XX1 so no shifter on the left...


----------



## fishguy (Oct 6, 2008)

I bought a KS lev 125 in May and as of the middle of Oct. it has become "squishy" in the raised position. It compresses a couple of inches. Needless to say it is a bummer and un-ridable. I have had no problems with it other than some side-side play (but that did not bother me too much). 

Any others out there that have experienced this problem? Any fixes? Thanks,


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds like it needs a bleed. I think someone wrote a how to guide somewhere, or send it back for a service.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

After fabricating some tools you can rebuild or bleed these but it's more hassle than it's worth. I could see it if you need the post for a race in less than 2 weeks and can't risk sending it back but when working on stuff that's not ment to be servicable there's always the chance something could go wrong and you gotta send it back anyway. With most posts the best advice is send it in.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I got my 150mm Lev yesterday, installed it and rode it around the back yard. That was enough to convince me to order a 34.9/125mm post for the Liteville as well.

Straight away it felt better than the old CB Joplin and Specialized Blacklite.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

fishguy said:


> I bought a KS lev 125 in May and as of the middle of Oct. it has become "squishy" in the raised position. It compresses a couple of inches. Needless to say it is a bummer and un-ridable. I have had no problems with it other than some side-side play (but that did not bother me too much).
> 
> Any others out there that have experienced this problem? Any fixes? Thanks,


Dude, I have the exact same issue, any fix? Going to check the pressure and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

Pressure won't fix it. The reason it's soft and not holding is because there's air at the top of the "damper" rather than oil. It needs a bleed, be it at home or a factory service. The air needs to come out of that particular part and be replaced with oil.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

onzadog said:


> Pressure won't fix it. The reason it's soft and not holding is because there's air at the top of the "damper" rather than oil. It needs a bleed, be it at home or a factory service. The air needs to come out of that particular part and be replaced with oil.


Thanks. I will get a RA number and send it to KS. I assume it is a pain to bleed?


----------



## wfo922 (Dec 14, 2009)

Can the lev be torn down, cleaned and reassemble by the average home mechanic?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey team.

I've had a couple of LEVs in different frames, all of which ave had some degree of rotational movement at the saddle, my most recent one also has a little fore and aft movement, neither are noticeable when riding though.

What are others experiencing in this department?

Cheers, Grant.


----------



## t8500 (Mar 26, 2008)

Vespasianus said:


> Dude, I have the exact same issue, any fix? Going to check the pressure and see if that makes any difference.


Pull it out of the frame and check to bottom part is screwed on (the bit that covers the string mechanism) , mine came loose and thats what was giving me a 10-20 mm of up and down play at the top of the stroke.


----------



## D3NN15M (May 8, 2011)

Is storing the bike upside down with the LEV not recommended? Does it matter with the Integra? Also, will any grease be fine to use on the stanchions? I've read about slick honey being recommended before, but I don't see anything specific in the manual. What I have right now is white lightning crystal grease. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## atonyc68 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey people, i've just noticed when my LEV is half way up/down and i lift my bike from the saddle it moves up about a cm or 2 and when i put my bike back down it returns to the original position, is that normal, or is it not suppose to move at all?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

It's abad idea to pick the bike up by the saddle when it's lowered. You could suck air into the hydraulics.


----------



## savo (Oct 15, 2009)

Lelandjt said:


> It's abad idea to pick the bike up by the saddle when it's lowered. You could suck air into the hydraulics.


How should it be possible? hasn't the lev a sealed hydraulic cartridge? where should the air be sucked from by the hydraulics?


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm no expert but from the way it doesn't compress when sat on it, but does rise when lifted by the saddle, it makes me think there's some sort of washer over a piston type assemble. When sat on it, you're forcing the washer over the ports in the piston, when you lift by the saddle, the force of the oil is bending the washer away from the piston (or some similar arrangement).

I can see the theory that if you pull the saddle up, you create a vacuum which could possibly suck air past the seals. However, it's not a very fast movement and I think the air spring and oil damper/lockout are separate chambers, so inside the damper, would be a fixed volume of oil, it won't compress above the piston so therefore, shouldn't create a vacuum below the piston.

Happy to be proved wrong though, it's all just theory, I've not had the damper apart.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Exactly. You create a vacuum and can suck air from the atmosphere in past the seal. Sure some posts claim you can pull on them in a dropped position but I've seen it cause the need for a rebuild so it's just not worth doing with any post that uses a hydraulic system.


----------



## slyfink (Apr 15, 2004)

anyone know if the LEV Integra utilizes the kevlar cable from the "regular" LEV? Seems like the weak spot in this design and I'm tired of getting it fixed.... would consider upgrading to the Integra if it does away with this feature....


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

onzadog said:


> I've adusted and trimmed one which was pretty straight forward but I've not replaced one.
> 
> There must be some generic cord out there that would work. I can't imagine it's unique to ks.


Try thin braided fishing lines... then take 3 strands and braid them like pigtails loosely (cos if too tight-- it gets stretchy and that would not be desirable). You'll want to keep everything as non-stretch as possible.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Braid loose? It seems that would be stretchy? Why not braid tight?


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd imagine that a tight braid would act like a spring where as a loose braid would maintain the original length. Perhaps an alternative to braiding would be to put a light twist into the three strands.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, I just got my KS lev back and am debating whether to put it back on. The temps have dropped in the NE and my ridding temps are now usually sub 30oF. Rumors are that these post don't work well in cold temps. Any truth to this?


----------



## angelo (Sep 3, 2004)

A little slower on the return, but working fine her in Central VT with below freezing temps


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

angelo said:


> A little slower on the return, but working fine her in Central VT with below freezing temps


That is great news. Back on it goes!!!


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Went on a ride yesterday at 10degrees and my seat started to not stick halfway through my ride. Now it moves by hand up an inch plus and down an inch plus.?.


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Actually I can press it all the way down


----------



## slyfink (Apr 15, 2004)

slyfink said:


> anyone know if the LEV Integra utilizes the kevlar cable from the "regular" LEV? Seems like the weak spot in this design and I'm tired of getting it fixed.... would consider upgrading to the Integra if it does away with this feature....


In case anyone is interested, and for future reference, the Integra still has the kevlar cord. I just got confirmation from KS via email.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

^That doesn't make sense. The cable enters straight into the bottom of the post, right? Maybe it's a short length of cord that makes a straight shot from the cable to the mechanism? Still, it just doesn't seem necessary with the Integra design.


----------



## slyfink (Apr 15, 2004)

^That's what I thought too. Kinda dissapointed. I had the LEV cable come loose 4x in the past year. It's a pain in the @ss. I'm sending it to KS over the winter, and I'll give it a try next year. If it's not improved, perhaps an internally routed Thompson is in my future...


----------



## JeffH_PA (Nov 11, 2013)

Ha! You're kidding me. Sorry, I'm a newbie and fascinated by the tech that goes into a bike. It's a beautiful thing. Awesome bike by the way. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Vibrato (Apr 4, 2007)

Sheesh, I am having the worst luck with companies standing behind their products lately. This story- 2013 Pivot 429 with upgrades including the LEV. 3 weeks in, Kevlar cable quites.

Sent it to KS with the repair authorization, no response. 2 email requests to confirm receipt- no response. 

I emailed Pivot and asked if they could try to find out if KS at least received it- the dood at Pivot e-mailed me that KS says they didn't get it- but still no response from KS. 

I tracked the Shipping- and in fact- KS received my LEV on November 15th. 

2 more emails to KS- no response. 

It's frustrating because when they don't respond when you are polite and respectful, they say you are at fault when you stop being polite and respectful- which I haven't done yet. 

But honestly- for F's sake, an email saying they'ere looking for it would go a long way right now.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

Vibrato said:


> Sheesh, I am having the worst luck with companies standing behind their products lately. This story- 2013 Pivot 429 with upgrades including the LEV. 3 weeks in, Kevlar cable quites.
> 
> Sent it to KS with the repair authorization, no response. 2 email requests to confirm receipt- no response.
> 
> ...


You using the contact form on the website or Ricks personal email. Most people deal with him directly. I have no idea if this email is current: [email protected]


----------



## ptd (Oct 18, 2012)

Anyone else have trouble putting the top bushing back in after removing the cartridge from the body?
Their video shows it just 'falling in' which can't be actual, considering it takes a definite pull to dislodge with the copper keys on the way out...


----------



## ptd (Oct 18, 2012)

Mystery solved... The du bush had come out of the silver collar.
Second disassembly the du bush and collar came out in one go.
My post was very slow to return, followed a thread on the older post, someone had increased the inside diameter of the silver collar when the du bush is out. I did the same and now the action is nice and smooth. Risk of increasing play but it needs to return quickly..


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

angelo said:


> A little slower on the return, but working fine her in Central VT with below freezing temps


I have a Lev on all my bikes and had no problems until now.
I installed a Lev on my Fat Bike and it will not work at any temp. under 25 deg. I think it gets frozen. So now I'm going to take it off until Spring.
Now dropper for the Winter. :nonod:


----------



## Vibrato (Apr 4, 2007)

mattsavage said:


> You using the contact form on the website or Ricks personal email. Most people deal with him directly. I have no idea if this email is current: [email protected]


Got an e-mail Friday- they found it! Sweet news to my ears!


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

My first dropper is on the way! And it's a Lev 125!


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

My first dropper. KS Lev 125mm, I bought it from Artscyclery as part of the Black Friday deal.
Long story short, I just installed it. It hasn't even seen a dirt! First thing I noticed, it goes up on its own without touching the lever when dropped. And when fully extended and I sit down, it drops about an inch. WTF is this [email protected]#$? I'm still gonna test ride it tomorrow "hoping" it can still work somehow. But [email protected]#$, I'm beyond frustrated.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

Sounds like you need to fine tune the cable connection... Make sure it's trimmed off well so it's not interfering with the return position.


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

toingtoing said:


> My first dropper. KS Lev 125mm, I bought it from Artscyclery as part of the Black Friday deal.
> Long story short, I just installed it. It hasn't even seen a dirt! First thing I noticed, it goes up on its own without touching the lever when dropped. And when fully extended and I sit down, it drops about an inch. WTF is this [email protected]#$? I'm still gonna test ride it tomorrow "hoping" it can still work somehow. But [email protected]#$, I'm beyond frustrated.


Sounds like you might have too much tension. Did you leave 22mm of inner line longer than the cable housing and install the hook correctly? Check to make sure the barbed ferrule is seated on the cable junction box cover correctly. Pull down on the cable put the junction box in and then seat the barbed ferrule in the slot on top of the junction box cover.

It sounds to me like you have so much tension that seatpost isn't staying locked. Did you make sure to give yourself enough free line to turn the handlebars all the way in both directions without pulling on the line?

Hope that helps.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

toingtoing said:


> My first dropper. KS Lev 125mm, I bought it from Artscyclery as part of the Black Friday deal.
> Long story short, I just installed it. It hasn't even seen a dirt! First thing I noticed, it goes up on its own without touching the lever when dropped. And when fully extended and I sit down, it drops about an inch. WTF is this [email protected]#$? I'm still gonna test ride it tomorrow "hoping" it can still work somehow. But [email protected]#$, I'm beyond frustrated.





JPBakerIII said:


> Sounds like you might have too much tension. Did you leave 22mm of inner line longer than the cable housing and install the hook correctly? Check to make sure the barbed ferrule is seated on the cable junction box cover correctly. Pull down on the cable put the junction box in and then seat the barbed ferrule in the slot on top of the junction box cover.
> 
> It sounds to me like you have so much tension that seatpost isn't staying locked. Did you make sure to give yourself enough free line to turn the handlebars all the way in both directions without pulling on the line?
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks, that's what may have happened but I did not do anything else but to play around with it for a bit more. Test rode it to a 20mile ride with steep, loose, techy descents and long climbs. Everything went well, no issues now.


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

One more question.
I've buyed my Lev from one my acquaintance, for a good price, but when he shipped it, i've realized, that it's a oem version! 
Can someone explain the difference, except different remote lever and liner colour?


----------



## RollingRevolution (Oct 5, 2011)

Only the lever is different in the OEM version. The internals and the post itself are the same.


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh, i see. Thanks. I've start to worrying about my new "toy" because of it's oem type.
Retail version lever preferable for me - i have lock-on compatible grips, but anyway it'll works. As soon as i get it - i'll leave a comment about Lev too.


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Today i've finally get my Lev DX.
And i have questions.
First of all, according to manual i can rotate seatpost around, for cable orientation. In many positions (each 20 degrees) in Lev case and in 6 positions in Lev DX case. Here's a picture from manual:







But i cant understand how to manage it, here how looks my seatposts upper part:













And one more question about sideplay. My seatpost have sideplay for 1mm on saddle tip. It is normal?


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

Dimon Hell said:


> Today i've finally get my Lev DX.
> And i have questions.
> 
> And one more question about sideplay. My seatpost have sideplay for 1mm on saddle tip. It is normal?


A little bit of play is normal. its not noticeable when you're riding.


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeap, 10x! Already find out that!
Also find out, that Lev DX cable position can be adjusted only via disassembling, so i can handle current position. 
Check out few pics:


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Guys, 

Does anybody know how can I get the KS Lev kevlar cord and some plastic pellets? The authorized dealer in our country pretty shite, and far from me, I don't want to travel 160 km just to get 10 cm of cord and 2 pellets from him... I need to replace the cord, since the original broke, and the kevlar string I'm currently using fails every 50 uses, so I have to open the whole thing and tense it again and again...


----------



## RollingRevolution (Oct 5, 2011)

You can use any gear cable and housing, and cable I am currently using standard Shimano housing and ferrules on mine and it's actually working better than it was with the KS supplied stuff. Any LBS will be able to sell you this by the metre.


----------



## sohnice (Sep 5, 2010)

Aba Grizzly said:


> Guys,
> 
> Does anybody know how can I get the KS Lev kevlar cord and some plastic pellets? The authorized dealer in our country pretty shite, and far from me, I don't want to travel 160 km just to get 10 cm of cord and 2 pellets from him... I need to replace the cord, since the original broke, and the kevlar string I'm currently using fails every 50 uses, so I have to open the whole thing and tense it again and again...


You can use kelvar fishing line to replace the cord, I had been using it so far so good.
Sending back to KS is PITA! They don't care about their customers.


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

RollingRevolution said:


> You can use any gear cable and housing, and cable I am currently using standard Shimano housing and ferrules on mine and it's actually working better than it was with the KS supplied stuff. Any LBS will be able to sell you this by the metre.


Sorry, this is not the case here. I'm talking about inner kevlar waxed cord, that KS uses for Lev, and not the outer cable with a housing.


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

sohnice said:


> You can use kelvar fishing line to replace the cord, I had been using it so far so good.
> Sending back to KS is PITA! They don't care about their customers.


This is exactly what I do for now, but I've tested it for stretching - each 20 cm gives 1 cm stretch once pulled, and that causes the post to fail on different, unexpected occasions. I agree with the service though - wrote them yesterday, no answer yet. (((


----------



## RollingRevolution (Oct 5, 2011)

Aba Grizzly said:


> Sorry, this is not the case here. I'm talking about inner kevlar waxed cord, that KS uses for Lev, and not the outer cable with a housing.


Yeah sorry, I both misunderstood your post and was reading it as a problem with the Integra version which can use a standard gear cable. My bad. Good luck with a fix.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

sohnice said:


> They don't care about their customers.


I've never had a problem with them... Maybe they just don't like you...


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

Aba Grizzly said:


> This is exactly what I do for now, but I've tested it for stretching - each 20 cm gives 1 cm stretch once pulled, and that causes the post to fail on different, unexpected occasions. I agree with the service though - wrote them yesterday, no answer yet. (((


You wrote them yesterday, on a Friday? And no response yet? Sheesh, that is terrible! God forbid somebody take a Friday afternoon off during the Holiday's... I would hate to think that someone in the cycling industry might have gone on an afternoon ride or maybe even took a couple days off after a midweek holiday. So selfish...


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

mattsavage said:


> You wrote them yesterday, on a Friday? And no response yet? Sheesh, that is terrible! God forbid somebody take a Friday afternoon off during the Holiday's... I would hate to think that someone in the cycling industry might have gone on an afternoon ride or maybe even took a couple days off after a midweek holiday. So selfish...


Geeshhh, you're so smart, I'm so selfish... Wuhm, wait, but is there any time difference? Neee, it can't be...

I really don't enjoy quarreling with people and answer any personal assaults, but you got to my nerve. When I wrote them it was Friday's early morning here, minus 10 hours, which makes it something like 8 pm Thursday in Los Angeles, which means they had the whole Friday to respond, not talking about Saturday. I suppose they are not orthodox jews, and they are not keeping Sabbath starting from Friday. Now I'm not demanding answers right away, but from a big and respectful company like KS with multi-million dollar income I believe, I would like to get ANY response, that they got my inquiry, and they will be in touch. It's common sense. Why when I contact guys from Ibis I get a response in 24 hours no matter what day it is? I think in the age of smartphones you can't justify bad service with "they went riding". Go ride by all means, but leave the help desk working.

I'd really appreciate you won't jump to conclusions about people's behavior and way of conduct before you know anything about them...


----------



## sohnice (Sep 5, 2010)

mattsavage said:


> I've never had a problem with them... Maybe they just don't like you...


I pay $400 for them to like me?
Well, with that kind of $ I can find my love elsewhere. With that kind of CS, I rather buy a crank brothers.


----------



## bohns1 (May 27, 2010)

Never had a problem either..way better than any of my crankbros issues..One thing I do is wipe that ***** down after every ride..

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

By the way, an update, just to support my point - till now I got zero answer concerning the issue from KS. They suck at CS.


----------



## savo (Oct 15, 2009)

If you could choose, would you get the Integra or the regular Lev?
I'm reading of some issues with the kevlar cord of the regular Lev, would the Integra save this issue?



Aba Grizzly said:


> I'm talking about inner kevlar waxed cord, that KS uses for Lev, and not the outer cable with a housing.





RollingRevolution said:


> Yeah sorry, I both misunderstood your post and was reading it as a problem with the Integra version which can use a standard gear cable. My bad. Good luck with a fix.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

I'm fed up with their lack of customer service support. 
Missing the KS cover since mid-December, I called them first thing if they could provide me one. I talked to Ron, said to email him and give him my info so he can send me a spare, and so I did, before Xmas. Spent couple of weeks of waiting. No reply. I called, talked to him again sometime mid-Jan to get an update. Said they're waiting for shipment, and told me to give him few days. More waiting, but still no update. Btw, it was very difficult to reach him via phone call. I tried calling 2wks ago, tried to dial a different extension # this time, it worked. I talked to, what's his face (forgot his name), and also talked to Ron few minutes later. They said to email them again and provide them my info so they can send me a spare the following Monday (talked to them on a Friday). I emailed Ron and cc'd to the other staff. And here I am - still no update, no response. None.


----------



## bohns1 (May 27, 2010)

Wow man that's shitty..I hope my lev lasts now..It's been one season and no issues so far..Sucks about the CS..Hope they get there situation straightened out before they also are abandoned by potential clients and existing ones..

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Highlander944 (Aug 12, 2013)

Interesting talk here guys... I'm considering the KS LEV myself. 

I actually work at a small machine shop. The prices companies charge these days are exorbitant. Simply put, if I had a production quantity approaching anywhere near the 50 - 100 pc mark, I COULD manufacture this product for less!

If KS is going to charge such high prices, they need to staff a person 24/7. I absolutely understand what some have said about customer demands and response, however when companies begin charging such high prices, your paying for MUCH MORE THAN JUST THE PRODUCT! 

Given all these issues, I'm now re-thinking the KS LEV.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

savo said:


> If you could choose, would you get the Integra or the regular Lev?
> I'm reading of some issues with the kevlar cord of the regular Lev, would the Integra save this issue?


No, internal functions are essentially the same...

I'd go with regular Lev. Easier to maintain, easier to sell if you switch frames or want something else...


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

bohns1 said:


> Wow man that's shitty..I hope my lev lasts now..It's been one season and no issues so far..Sucks about the CS..Hope they get there situation straightened out before they also are abandoned by potential clients and existing ones..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


I believe these are rare, isolated events... People are more likely to complain about a bad experience than tell the world about a good one.


----------



## bohns1 (May 27, 2010)

That is true ...I said it before, the lev destroys my Joplin hands down in every aspect. SO FAR , I love the thing...

Cheers gents

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

Aba Grizzly said:


> Guys,
> 
> Does anybody know how can I get the KS Lev kevlar cord and some plastic pellets? The authorized dealer in our country pretty shite, and far from me, I don't want to travel 160 km just to get 10 cm of cord and 2 pellets from him... I need to replace the cord, since the original broke, and the kevlar string I'm currently using fails every 50 uses, so I have to open the whole thing and tense it again and again...


Here are a few suggestions:

Kevlar Kite String/Fishing Line: 
Free Shipping 100 ft of 250 lb Braided Kevlar Line Fishing Camping Kite | eBay

Isolator Pellets (these are a little big but you can just snip them down to size with wire cutters): 
Darice Bean Bag Filler Plastic Pellets, 16 oz: Crafts : Walmart.com

*Or if you prefer actual factory parts:

Actual Kevlar LEV Cable: 
Kind Shock Lev Kevlar Link Cable

New Barrel w/ Isolator Pellet (grub screw not included): Kind Shock Lev Barrel Cable Clamp Each

Grub Screw:
Kind Shock Lev Coupler Set Screw Each

Coupler Housing Cover: 
Kind Shock Lev Coupler Housing Cap Each

Coupler: 
Kind Shock Lev Coupler Each

Also, you can reuse your barrel and grub screw rather than purchasing new ones. The tricky part is getting the old isolator pellet out - I simply remove the grub screw, hold the barrel with a pair of pliers, and use a lighter to heat up the barrel until the pellet melts out.

-Chris


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Guys just got my integra post back from KS they completely redesigned the activation mechanism at the bottom of the post so now it is activated by the cable and the housing does not move.. I suggest getting this upgrade done while your post is under warranty as it is free.. :thumbsup:


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

AaronJobe said:


> Guys just got my integra post back from KS they completely redesigned the activation mechanism at the bottom of the post so now it is activated by the cable and the housing does not move.. I suggest getting this upgrade done while your post is under warranty as it is free.. :thumbsup:


Pics please ?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

AaronJobe said:


> Guys just got my integra post back from KS they completely redesigned the activation mechanism at the bottom of the post so now it is activated by the cable and the housing does not move.. I suggest getting this upgrade done while your post is under warranty as it is free.. :thumbsup:


So, does it look like this one in the bottom right, shown at the Taipei bike show?









When I called, they said you also needed a different lever (which is part of the service) since the cable goes in the opposite direction with cast end at the lever. Did you get this new lever too, or is it still the ODI lock-on style?


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

phatfreeheeler said:


> So, does it look like this one in the bottom right, shown at the Taipei bike show?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is exactly what the bottom looks like and they give you a new noodle cable and housing and the trigger. I had bought the carbon trigger so it is odi lock on ready. You have to swap the trigger and the cut end actually connects to the bottom of


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

I wonder if all new Integra's are shipping with this update...?


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

Not sure on the date of the change, but mine which came from QBP last week still had the old mech. Of course I heard a rumor they got a fresh shipment this week. Could mean nothing though.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

Aight, I've searched and searched... But I can't find dimensions for the Lev Integra. Anyone seen a chart? I need all the necessary ones to determine if it'll fit my frame. Rails to top of collar, collar depth, insertion depths, etc...

For both the 385 and 435 Integra. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## paulney (Apr 20, 2012)

Not a year into ownership my KS LEV 100/27.2 died 
It originally came under-pressured, and after reading on these forums about a bad batch, I sent it in for a fix. Came back and worked fine for a while until last week. I have not been riding for a month due to work, and when I took the bike for a spin, all the pressure from the seatpost was gone.

So I rode by pulling up on the seat when I needed extra height. Sent in an RMA request, got my automatic answer, and now when I was disassembling the post, I saw that it got frozen. You can't pull on the cable anymore - it's wedged shut. Probably on the verge of snapping the nylon.

Overall, for the money I paid for it, I expected better reliability....


----------



## bohns1 (May 27, 2010)

Did u try a bit of wd40 on the wedge to loosen it up? It may help..Maybe you need a cable adjustment as well..

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## happyriding (May 9, 2008)

Way back on page 10, someone posted that a standard shift cable will not fit in the KS carbon lever:

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/ks-lev-125mm-am-i-first-have-783768-10.html#post9882948

I don't know if KS changed the lever since then, but a standard shift cable fits my carbon lever(KS Lev 150mm, purchased Spring 2014):

Broken cable:








Standard shift cable on left, KS cable on right:








Standard shift cable on left, KS cable on right:








Standard shift cable installed in carbon lever:


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

happyriding said:


> Way back on page 10, someone posted that a standard shift cable will not fit in the KS carbon lever:
> 
> ]


Yeah, that was always thought of as incorrect. Not sure what cable he was using. Probably a brake cable or something...


----------



## bongski (Dec 8, 2011)

So i got my Lev the other day, and I'm kinda bummed that I didn't get the braided line. Instead, I got a plastic type line that won't straighten, so I have all these kinks and bends in the housing. It looks really tacky. 
So is that the standard housing now? I


----------



## Yelli29er (Jun 10, 2014)

I think so. Mine came with a standard black housing as well. Got it yesterday.


----------



## bongski (Dec 8, 2011)

That sucks.
How did you straighten the housing?


----------



## Yelli29er (Jun 10, 2014)

So, the company i ordered from sent me a 31.6 and my frame is 30.9 That being said i never installed it and a new one is said to arrive tonight. I inspected everything from the other box and saw the housing was plain black. If the 30.9 that comes in tonight has it as well, i can for sure say that this is the new cable housing. I will let you know how it comes out tonight after install. Im possibly thinking about taking a blow dryer to it while lightly pulling the housing. Hopefully that should straighten it out a little bit.


----------



## bongski (Dec 8, 2011)

"Sometimes when it's in the package it takes a set.
You can either leave it in the sun to straighten out or use a heat gun / blow dryer to release the set.

Mike Alferez
KS USA
26741 Portola Pkwy 1E658"

I guess that's what we get now. 
:shrugs


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

bongski said:


> So i got my Lev the other day, and I'm kinda bummed that I didn't get the braided line. Instead, I got a plastic type line that won't straighten, so I have all these kinks and bends in the housing. It looks really tacky.
> So is that the standard housing now? I


The "braided" line would've looked the same...


----------



## 4212darren (Nov 15, 2005)

Wrecked my link cable, looking to buy replacements but no joy, so far.


----------



## bongski (Dec 8, 2011)

mattsavage said:


> The "braided" line would've looked the same...


meh. 
I finished installing the lev. .
I was just shocked as to how malleable that line was. I've had the reverb and joplin before so this was different for me.


----------



## dmar123 (Mar 30, 2009)

my experience with the KS LEV 125mm so far:

purchased one year ago, I ride quite a bit. Was working perfectly until the last couple months. The issue was the post would not fully extend to 125mm, it would stop around 115mm then I could help it up the rest of the way while holding the activator button, but when I would weight it the seat would sag back down to about 115mm, so there was about 10mm of up and down slop in the post...cables, seat clamp etc. were all checked and in proper working order so no issues there, was definitely something internal.

I figured that maybe it just needed to be serviced so I followed this procedure here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html
^this took care of the problem for maybe 5 rides, and then the sag issue came back.

So I sent the post in to KS for service/warranty. Overall I thought that they provided great customer service with fast turnaround times. It was about a week from sending in my post till the time I got it back. They ended up replacing the internal cartridge.

Post is working perfect now. For how expensive these posts are I'm expecting there not to be anymore issues for a long time/ever. Will be pretty bummed if there is anymore problems with this post aside from basic service/maintenance.


----------



## flatmad (Nov 22, 2013)

I serviced mine myself and I rode only once so far, no problems..i only have 1mm sag which is the best result I can get with my current skill level... much better than 1-2 cm .. i will report again when more miles are logged.


----------



## wizzer16 (Sep 9, 2010)

Has anyone had any luck finding replacement parts for the short internal cable? the one that is some different material? I hear bti has them but none of my LBS can order what I need.


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

Arts Cyclery should have some: Kind Shock Lev Kevlar Link Cable

If not, you can use the kevlar kite string that I use. It's nice to have bulk supply.

Free Shipping 100ft 250lb Braided Kevlar Line for Fishing Camping Kite Flying | eBay

Arts also has replacement end barrels including the isolator pellet. The grub screw is sold separately. You could also use your old end barrels and grub screw but you'll need to use a lighter to melt out the old isolator pellet and use a snipped down one of these as your new isolator pellet: Walmart Mobile

I posted all of these links in my thread located here so they're all in one place:

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html

Good luck

- Chris


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

When replacing the Kevlar cable, is it compulsory to replace the pellets too?


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

Yup. The pellets need to be replaced. You'll need to melt the old pellets out of the barrels if you intend to reuse them. Hold the barrel with a pair of needle nose pliers and use a lighter to heat it up until it melts out (with the grub screw removed). 

Good luck
-Chris


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

okay cheers!


cakelly4 said:


> Yup. The pellets need to be replaced. You'll need to melt the old pellets out of the barrels if you intend to reuse them. Hold the barrel with a pair of needle nose pliers and use a lighter to heat it up until it melts out (with the grub screw removed).
> 
> Good luck
> -Chris


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

For those that have or had creaking noise from the saddle clamp, I can confirm that the proper bolt torque is required to eliminate the creak.

I thought, when I used a long hex wrench by hand, that I was really torqueing it down. Still I had the creaking noise. None of my Thompson posts require anywhere near this torque, basically never really thought about it. 

The torque spec in the literature is 8Nm, and the post says 10Nm max, so I set the torque wrench at 9 Nm and cranked down each bolt. If I didn't know better I would have thought I was going to break something. Voilà, no more creak, at least for now.
Hope that helps.


----------



## mns (Aug 23, 2007)

*ks thumb lever not fully returning*

hello,
I recently purchased a lev DX dropper.
the thumb lever does not seem to fully return to position, in order to lock the post, and the seat is slowly moving upwards.
The cable tensioner is ok. If i have more tension, it does not lock the post, if I reduce it, the post moves with difficulty.

I am thinking to replace the spring in the actuator, with a harder one.
Anybody has already tried that?
Do you see any risks, apart from the cable to require retension earlier?

moreover, the actuator for DX is supposed to have 6 positions (2, 4, 6, 8, 10, 12 o clock). I currently have it on 4. How can I have it in 8 o clock, without the need to dismantle it?

Thanks for all the answers,


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

Hey mns,

I don't think you should have to replace the spring. There are a few things that I would recommend checking first.

First, a few questions:

1. Do you have the remote set up as an inner lock ring on a pair of ODI grips or just simply mounted directly to the bar?
2. Is the cable housing all brand new or did you get the post used?

Some things to try:

1. If you have the lever mounted to a pair of ODI grips, sometimes the lever activation can get a little sticky if you over-tighten the bolt to attach it to the grips. I've seen this more with the Supernatural, but could be happening with the DX as well since they use a slightly cheaper lever.
2. If you have old cable housing (or even if it's new really) - disconnect the claw at the junction end and make sure the cable slides through it with ease. If it gets caught up, replace the housing (and possibly cable). You may want to be sure you have extra derailleure cable laying around before you try this as the end gets pretty frayed and may need to be replaced after you test it.
3. With the claw disconnected at the junction box, look closely at the claw and make sure there are no bits of cable protruding into the groove where the barrel rests when connected. Those bits of cable can actually cause drag on that barrel which in turn partially rotates that barrel which in turn keeps the post partially activated.

To answer your last question, the DX does have several other positions, however you do have to dismantle the post to adjust it, unlike the standard LEV.

The video to demonstrate this is located here:






Let me know if it's still sticking after you try these. Good luck.

-Chris


----------



## mns (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Chris. Thanks for the tips.
I have it directly on the bars - no ODI. I don't think it's too tight, I will check.
It is brand new. I even greased the cable before installation to make sure it slides smoother .
No bits of cable are protruding in the groove.
It seems that the spring does not have the strength to push the cable/groove/barrel to the top...
If I use the cable tensioner, the veer returns to position, but it does not lock the post. That's why I am thinking of using other spring...


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

Yeah, if you have it directly mounted to the bar, it's probably fine. The ones I've seen have issue when too tight were mounted to the grip. 

Are you sure you left 22 mm of cable protruding when you cut it? 

Have you taken the post apart at all? 

-Chris


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm on my third LEV. The first two worked absolutely perfectly (both bikes stolen). The one I have now works just well enough to keep me from shooting it. It's been back to factory on a 3-week turnaround that didnt seem to do anything. Sometimes it'll work fine for 2/3rds of a ride, then start sticking in any position. It almost always sticks at full extension after a long climb. I have to bounce around on the saddle while working the lever. Or sometimes if I tap the cable adjuster it responds. Shop has given up trying to fix it. I'm living with it till I can't any longer and then KS has lost me for life... A shame because I love the ODI compatibility and ergonomics of the lever.


----------



## bohns1 (May 27, 2010)

BikeIntelligencer said:


> I'm on my third LEV. The first two worked absolutely perfectly (both bikes stolen). The one I have now works just well enough to keep me from shooting it. It's been back to factory on a 3-week turnaround that didnt seem to do anything. Sometimes it'll work fine for 2/3rds of a ride, then start sticking in any position. It almost always sticks at full extension after a long climb. I have to bounce around on the saddle while working the lever. Or sometimes if I tap the cable adjuster it responds. Shop has given up trying to fix it. I'm living with it till I can't any longer and then KS has lost me for life... A shame because I love the ODI compatibility and ergonomics of the lever.


That blows man.. It seems to be hit or miss with these.. I'm going on my 3rd season on the lev without issue so I count myself lucky.. I can't wait until there is the be all end all of an adjustable post.. Still have not seen it happen..

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Wondering if it's because you got an early one. I bought my first at its intro at Sea Otter 2012 and that thing worked like a charm. Now I wonder about their QC...


bohns1 said:


> That blows man.. It seems to be hit or miss with these.. I'm going on my 3rd season on the lev without issue so I count myself lucky.. I can't wait until there is the be all end all of an adjustable post.. Still have not seen it happen..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

BikeIntelligencer said:


> I'm on my third LEV. The first two worked absolutely perfectly (both bikes stolen). The one I have now works just well enough to keep me from shooting it. It's been back to factory on a 3-week turnaround that didnt seem to do anything. Sometimes it'll work fine for 2/3rds of a ride, then start sticking in any position. It almost always sticks at full extension after a long climb. I have to bounce around on the saddle while working the lever. Or sometimes if I tap the cable adjuster it responds. Shop has given up trying to fix it. I'm living with it till I can't any longer and then KS has lost me for life... A shame because I love the ODI compatibility and ergonomics of the lever.


That sounds like your internal cable is stretched/slipped/damaged. Once that thing is just slightly off, the post will act very inconsistently. It's an easy fix with a video tutorial on the KS site. I've also included some links in my LEV thread for where you can obtain some bulk Kevlar internal cable and isolator pellets. There are also some comments in there (somewhere in the thread) on the best ways to get the length just right. The thread is mainly about the sag issue but a lot of other good stuff in there.

Thread is located here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html

Good luck

-Chris


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks Chris, very much appreciate your expertise and pointers but have tried them all in futility. If the factory can't make it right and the shop says no mas then my meager adeptness isn't going to be worth my time and teeth gnashing. Interestingly on my other bike I just had my Reverb fail. I figured OK time for a bleed or rebuild or whatever, it's been 2 solid rowdy years, etc etc. Rockshox told my LBS to just replace it at no charge! And get this: 3 day turnaround, no exaggeration. Kind of a tale of two cities here...



cakelly4 said:


> That sounds like your internal cable is stretched/slipped/damaged. Once that thing is just slightly off, the post will act very inconsistently. It's an easy fix with a video tutorial on the KS site. I've also included some links in my LEV thread for where you can obtain some bulk Kevlar internal cable and isolator pellets. There are also some comments in there (somewhere in the thread) on the best ways to get the length just right. The thread is mainly about the sag issue but a lot of other good stuff in there.
> 
> Thread is located here:
> 
> ...


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

Bummer. And yes, Rock Shox customer service definitely wins. 

-Chris


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

mns said:


> hello,
> I recently purchased a lev DX dropper.
> the thumb lever does not seem to fully return to position, in order to lock the post, and the seat is slowly moving upwards.
> The cable tensioner is ok. If i have more tension, it does not lock the post, if I reduce it, the post moves with difficulty.
> ...


On my DX, the cap covering the cable attachment/mechanism on the post is buggered up (came that way), so it wont fully seat and stay in, so I use a zip tie to hold it in place. BUT, if the zip tie is too tight, the cap fouls the mechanism causing the cable to not fully return, so the seat wont stay down and the thumb lever has play...

I'd also check your cap to make sure it's seated properly and not fouling the mechanism.


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

The key to keeping the cover working properly is to make sure the barbed ferrule is pulled down while pressing the lid on, then released so that the barb slides up into a small divot in the lid. The barb holds the lid in place and can be damaged easily if the lid is pressed on while the ferrule sits in its home. Someone likely damaged that before you purchased it. Good news is that you can buy a replacement ferrule (or a new lid if that got damaged) here:

Kind Shock Lev Cable Housing Ferrule Each

If it's the o-ring that's damaged, it can be replaced with a 1 mm x 18 mm o-ring.

-Chris


----------



## Antikid (May 6, 2009)

I got my LEV from ebay in June (2014), it started sagging in November (I think)

Had NO issues, then went out on a cooler ride (40deg F) which started fine, then
about 1/3 of the way in, it started sagging about 2"

I did the RMA process online, got the email, printed it all out and shipped it to them a couple weeks later. Within 1.5-2 weeks, I had it back. Has worked fine since and I went on a cold ride (about 25 deg F) with no issues.

I was worried that since I got it from ebay (it was brand new though) they might not warranty it, but they did and I didn't have to contact anyone.
Overall, I still like the post and plan on keeping it.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Just thought I would update this thread that if you are looking for spare KS parts and your LBS is having trouble getting them (was my situation) Arts cyclery has a decent selection ready to ship

Mountain Bike Seatposts - 27.2, 30.9, 31.6


----------



## Bro_cro_xc (Mar 18, 2006)

*Kind Shock KS LEV creaking SOLVED!*

As some others users mentioned, lower seat clamp worn points indicated that it was maybe bent over time or manufactured poorly so I decided to solve it by *applying glass fibre tape (as it is abrasive resistant) on lower clamp* with overlap in the middle of lower clamp to compensate the gap created.
AND IT WORKED!! No more creaking, noises, clicking...just pure silence  No matter how strong was the impact on saddle.

Indicative worn points on lower clamp:









glass fibre tape used:









glass fibre tape applied with overlap in the middle:


----------



## Jaxxx (Jun 16, 2014)

Going to try that. ,I've creaks when I move back and forth on my seat


----------

